# Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?



## WaterShot (2. Juni 2012)

*Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Die sächsische Bundestagsabgeordnete Katja Kipping ist zur Vorsitzenden der Linken gewählt worden. Die 34-jährige Dresdnerin setzte sich am Samstagabend auf dem Parteitag in Göttingen  in einer Kampfabstimmung gegen die 63-jährige Hamburger Fraktionschefin  Dora Heyenn durch. Für Kipping stimmten 371 der Delegierten (67  Prozent), für Heyenn 162 (29,3 Prozent).Kipping wird  einer Doppelspitze angehören. Welcher Mann oder welche Frau mit ihr  zusammen die Partei führen wird, entscheidet der Parteitag in einem  zweiten Wahlgang, der am Samstagabend noch anstand. Heyenn erklärte,  dann nicht mehr antreten zu wollen. Linken-Vize Sahra Wagenknecht will  dabei nicht für den Parteivorsitz kandidieren. Sie wolle die  Polarisierung in der Partei "nicht auf die Spitze treiben", sagte  Wagenknecht am Samstagabend. Zuvor war spekuliert worden, ob sie noch im  letzten Moment zu der Wahl antritt.

(_Quelle:_ Stern.de)


Soweit auf den ersten Blick nichts Besonderes. Allerdings kam mir beim durchlesen des Artikels ein Fernsehbericht von 2010 wieder in den Sinn, welcher Frau Kipping als Befürworterin und offene Unterstützerin der linksextremistischen Antifaschistischen Linken und deren antideutschen Schwesterorganisationen entlarvte. 

*Hier der RBB-Bericht auf YouTube in voller Länge: *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Js-imD_F3Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber mal ganz ehrlich: 
Wie kann es sein, dass so eine Person tatsächlich an die Parteispitze einer angeblich demokratischen Partei gewählt wird? Die Linke war mir ja ehrlich gesagt schon immer nicht ganz geheuer, aber wenn jetzt so jemand die Partei anführt stellen die sich doch auf eine Stufe mit anderen extremistischen Parteien. 
Meint ihr die radikalisieren sich bewusst um die vielen an die Piraten verlorenen Stimmen zurückzuholen oder kann es sein, dass die anderen Parteimitglieder gar nichts von Frau Kippings ominösen Kontakten wissen?
Wobei das ja nicht die ersten Berührungen zwischen der Linken und dem linksextremen Spektrum waren wenn man sich mal die Berichte im Netz ansieht. Hier noch ein Video auf YouTube über die Linke und ihre "Kontakte".
Wie hält es "Die Linke" mit den Extremisten? - YouTube

Wie steht ihr dazu?
Wählen hier vielleicht sogar einige diese Partei bzw. haben sie schonmal gewählt? 
Und wenn ja: Was haltet ihr von den "Kontakten" der Partei zu antidemokratischen Extremisten?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Die mit ihren Kampfkanidaturen immer. 
Es ist normal Demokratie wenn mehrere Leute sich für ein Amt bewerben und hat nichts mit Kampf zu tun.
Außerdem finde ich es besser abstimmen zu lassen als wenn das schon im Vorfeld ausgequatsch wird. So wie Oskar das haben wollte. Als er gemerkt hat dass er nicht ohne Gegner antreten wird hat er das Handtuch geworfen.
Und im Handtuch werfen ist Oskar geradezu Oscar verdächtig gut. 

Hoffen wir mal dass Katja Kipping das Ruder wieder umlenken und die Linke endlich mal aus dem Tal der Träume führen kann.


----------



## WaterShot (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und im Handtuch werfen ist Oskar geradezu Oscar verdächtig gut.


 


Aber was denkst du über Frau Kipping selbst und ihre "Freunde"? Findest du sowas normal bzw. annehmbar?
Oder hast du mit der Partei an sich nichts am Hut?


----------



## Research (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Hmm, momentan ist die Gefahr von Rechts (Straftaten) größer. Wobei die eher selten im Landtag landen. Politisch ist die Linke gefährlicher.

Wobei sich die anderen Parteien auch größte Mühe geben gegen die Wähler zu arbeiten.

Sorgen bereiten mir auch Parteien mit dem Namen: Bibeltreue Christen...


----------



## sfc (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Wenig überraschend für die nationalen Sozialisten der SED-Nachfolgepartei. Immerhin scheinen die seit dem Erstarken der Piraten zumindest im Westen der Republik in die Bedeutungslosigkeit abzudriften. Mit Genoss_ierende (ist das richtig genderneutralisiert?) Kipping scheint man diesen Zustand zementieren zu wollen. Gut so.


----------



## Research (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> []
> Und im Handtuch werfen ist Oskar geradezu Oscar verdächtig gut. []



He will be back.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hBGl (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Research schrieb:


> Hmm, momentan ist die Gefahr von Rechts (Straftaten) größer. Wobei die eher selten im Landtag landen. Politisch ist die Linke gefährlicher.
> 
> Wobei sich die anderen Parteien auch größte Mühe geben gegen die Wähler zu arbeiten.
> 
> Sorgen bereiten mir auch Parteien mit dem Namen: Bibeltreue Christen...


 
Es gibt ja auch so viele "rechte" Straftaten ... die Antifanten zünden doch jeden Tag irgendwas an.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



WaterShot schrieb:


> Aber was denkst du über Frau Kipping selbst und ihre "Freunde"? Findest du sowas normal bzw. annehmbar?
> Oder hast du mit der Partei an sich nichts am Hut?


 
Ich habe Kipping mal in Talk Shows gesehen. Sie schien mir nicht so verbohrt zu sein wie Wagenknecht und auch nicht so Blitzlicht geil wie Oskar.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass sie sich der Probleme der Partei bewusst ist und die Partei neu positionieren will.
Sonst fliegen sie über kurz oder lang aus allen westlichen Landesparlamenten hinaus und auch im Osten wird der Zuspruch sinken.

Allerdings wähle ich die Linke nicht da ich ihr Programm für nicht durchsetzbar halte. Ansätze sind zwar gut aber das findest du auch woanders und die extremen Punkte sind nicht mehr konform mit dem Weltgeschehen.
Das wird auch der neue Franzosen Präsident merken. Der Zug für linksnationales Getue ist abgefahren.


----------



## Research (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



hBGl schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch so viele "rechte" Straftaten ... die Antifanten zünden doch jeden Tag irgendwas an.


 
Das ist wie bei der Mülltrennung: Du schmeißt doch auch nicht Papier und Plastik zusammen?

Antifa will Rechtsradikale bekämpfen. Daneben gibt es noch radikale Kommunisten, Anarchisten, Vandalen und Trittbrettfahrer. Die meisten Autos wurden nachweislich von Trittbrettfahrern angezündet. Siehe Arbeitslosen...

Tja, für Statistiken müsste ich mich beim Bundesamt für Statistik anmelden. Will ich aber nicht. Deswegen hier aus dem Öffentlich rechtliche, verhütet vom Bildblog: Bis sich die Balken strecken « BILDblog

Da hat jemand zu viel CDU Propaganda zum Nachtisch gehabt?


----------



## sfc (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass ein großer Teil der rechtsextremen Straftaten Propaganda-Delikte sind. So etwas gibt es bei Linksextremen nicht, weil kommunistische Symbolik im Gegensatz zur Nationalsozialistischen nicht verboten ist. mMn tun sich beide Seiten des Extrems nicht großartig unterscheiden. Erst gestern kam es doch wieder bei nem rechtsextremen Glatzen-Aufmarsch zu mehreren verletzten Polizisten und Brandanschlägen durch linksextreme Gegen"demonstranten". Ich glaube nicht, dass man das so einfach als CDU-Propaganda abtun kann.


----------



## -Cryptic- (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Research schrieb:


> Das ist wie bei der Mülltrennung: Du schmeißt doch auch nicht Papier und Plastik zusammen?
> Antifa will Rechtsradikale bekämpfen. Daneben gibt es noch radikale Kommunisten, Anarchisten, Vandalen und Trittbrettfahrer. Die meisten Autos wurden nachweislich von Trittbrettfahrern angezündet. Siehe Arbeitslosen.



Du redest es dir aber auch ziemlich schön, oder?
Antifa will nämlich jeden bekämpfen der nicht ihre Ansichten teilt. Vollkommen egal welche politischen Vorlieben die Personen haben. Und das auf eine oftmals gewaltbereite Art und Weise. Im Grunde ist die Antifa eine Mischung aus Stasi und SA. Kein Wunder, dass selbst linke Politiker i.d.R. nichts mit denen zu tun haben wollen. 
Und nur weil es ein oder zwei Trittbrettfahrer gab beim Anzünden von Autos entschuldigt das nicht die vorausgegangenen Taten der Antifa. Angriffe auf Polizei und Andersdenkende, Brand- und Farbanschläge auf Fahrzeuge, Immobilien und Geschäfte, Cyberattacken gegen politische Gegner um diese mundtot zu machen, Daten und Adressen von vermeintlichen "Feinden" ins Internet stellen und zum Angriff auffordern und und und...
Wie willst du das alles entschuldigen? 

Und wenn die Linkspartei jetzt Personen zur Parteispitze ernennt die mit solchen Gruppierungen zusammenarbeiten, ist die Partei schlicht und ergreifend unwählbar. 
Das wäre ja als würde die CDU plötzlich mit den Nationalen Autonomen gemeinsame Sache machen. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## hBGl (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Die Balkengrafik kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.

@sfc meinst du diese Demo? Chaos bei Demo: Nazi-Gegner wüten im Hamburger Stadtteil Wandsbek - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE

Die SAntifas sind üble Faschisten, ich denk sogar noch einen Tick schlimmer als die Rechtsextremen. Das Denunziantentum ist da wirklich sehr stark etabliert. Leute beim Arbeitgeber anschwärzen usw. Es ist erbärmlich.
Die sind so links, dass sie rechts wieder rauskommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Antifa will nämlich jeden bekämpfen der nicht ihre Ansichten teilt. Vollkommen egal welche politischen Vorlieben die Personen haben. Und das auf eine oftmals gewaltbereite Art und Weise. Im Grunde ist die Antifa eine Mischung aus Stasi und SA.



Für diese schwerwiegende Unterstellung werden bitte lückenlose Beweise vorgelegt.




hBGl schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch so viele "rechte" Straftaten ... die Antifanten zünden doch jeden Tag irgendwas an.


 
dito.





WaterShot schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich:
> Wie kann es sein, dass so eine Person tatsächlich an die Parteispitze einer angeblich demokratischen Partei gewählt wird? Die Linke war mir ja ehrlich gesagt schon immer nicht ganz geheuer, aber wenn jetzt so jemand die Partei anführt stellen die sich doch auf eine Stufe mit anderen extremistischen Parteien.
> Meint ihr die radikalisieren sich bewusst um die vielen an die Piraten verlorenen Stimmen zurückzuholen oder kann es sein, dass die anderen Parteimitglieder gar nichts von Frau Kippings ominösen Kontakten wissen?



Man sollte politische Berichte kritisch sehen - und beim rbb-Bericht merkt man schon in den ersten paar Sekudnen, dass er eine ganz klare Stoßrichtung hat. Begründet ist die nur eingeschränkt:
Die Reden, die von Kipping gehalten werden, enthalten zwar eine "kämpf"erische Wortwahl, aber die findest du bei allen politischen Parteien, ohne dass damit Gewalteinsatz gemeint ist. Wenn sie "Patrichat und Kapitalismus bekämpfen" will, dann sind damit sicherlich keine Straßenkämpfe gegen Männer gemeint, sonst soziale/politische Maßnahmen. Als Fakten bleibt somit aus dem Bericht
- es gibt radikale Linke (wow. echt jetzt?)
- die sind gegen Rechte (Überraschung)
- Parteiangehörige der Linken sind gegen Rechte. Und Kapitalismus. Und gegen Patrichate) (noch ne Überraschung)
- es kommt, zumindest auf studentischen Veranstaltungen, vor, dass beide am gleichen Tisch sitzen

Ein Argument wäre eigentlich nur letzteres - da muss man aber ganz klar sagen: Derartige Querverbindungen findest du auch zwischen z.B. Union und FDP und Rechtsextremen. Da haben einige Politiker iirc sogar schon mehrfach (!) Artikel für einschlägige Zeitschriften geschrieben (finde aber gerade nicht mehr, wer es war - Bundestagslevel meiner Erinerung nach), wogegen sich hier die Frage stellt, ob sie überhaupt wusste, wer und wie wichtig die Corefferenten alle waren.
Durchaus möglich, dass sie trotzdem mit Autonomen sympathisiert - aber offen tut sie das hier nicht. Es ist also keineswegs so, dass sich die Linke eine Radikale zur Chefin gewählt hat und auch sonst wären mir da keine Tendenzen aufgefallen. (wäre imho auch wahlstrategisch sinnlos. Die Masse an Protestwählern, die einfach "was anderes" wollen, sind ja eben auf der Suche nach dem kleinsten Übel, nicht nach Extremisten. Deswegen wandern sie ja auch zur formatlosen Piratenpartei und nicht zur extremeren MLPD.)




sfc schrieb:


> Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass ein großer Teil der rechtsextremen Straftaten Propaganda-Delikte sind. So etwas gibt es bei Linksextremen nicht, weil kommunistische Symbolik im Gegensatz zur Nationalsozialistischen nicht verboten ist.



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nicht direkt etwas zu tun. Es wird die Verwendung von nicht verbotenen Symbolen als rechte Propaganda eingestuft und umgekehrt der Einsatz linker Symbolik als Straftat gewertet. Zwar verwenden die Länder abweichende Kriterien, aber z.B. zu Berlin hatten wir schonmal einen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-ansichten-des-polizeipraesidiums-berlin.html
Egal ob links oder rechts - "Propaganda" ist in der Statistik. Spannender ist dagegen eben die Frage "links oder rechts". Z.B. läuft die Autobrandserie, die ein bekloppter Neidhammel in Berlin letztetes Jahr angezettelt hat, typischerweise unter "links", obwohl sowas kein bißchen politisch ist. Gewalt, die von Ausländern und Muslimen ausgeht, scheint sehr schnell als "links" eingestuft zu werden - selbst wenn es sich um antisemitische Aktionen oder um nationalistisch eingestellte Täter handelt, es sich also um "rechte" Taten handelt. (Man beachte, dass letztere Fehlzuordnungen die Statistik gleich doppelt verfälschen, da sie nicht nur die Zahl ""linker"" Straftaten aufblähen, sondern zusätzlich die der rechten senken)


----------



## -Cryptic- (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

@ *ruyven_macaran*:

Bevor man hier ins Detail geht wäre es interessant zu wissen ob du Parteimitglied der Linken oder Antifa-Anhänger bist. Denn ehrlichgesagt klingt dein Posting genau danach.  Wenn nicht korrigiere mich bitte.
z.B. forderst du Belege für Aussagen von Usern hier während du schreibst "Derartige Querverbindungen findest du auch zwischen z.B. Union und FDP  und Rechtsextremen. Da haben einige Politiker iirc sogar schon mehrfach  (!) Artikel für einschlägige Zeitschriften geschrieben (finde aber  gerade nicht mehr, wer es war - Bundestagslevel meiner Erinerung nach)". Gleiches gilt dann also bitte auch für dich. 
Ich höre z.B. regelmäßig nur und ausschließlich Reden und Aussagen gegen Rechtsextreme aus den Reihen aller großen Parteien. Gegen Linksextreme schon seltener, wobei zum Glück der Großteil auch hier vernünftig genug zu sein scheint.

Und was du belegt haben wolltest ist sogar relativ simpel nachzuweisen: 
So wurden z.B. Adressen und Daten von Kunden diverser Händler durch die Antifa ins Netz gestellt, die laut deren Gusto allesamt Rechtsradikale seien. Unter anderem auch Kunden des Versandhauses "Thor Steinar", welches allerdings seit Jahren einer arabischen Investorengruppe gehört. Oder auch Aufrufe zu Gewalt gegen Polizei (die ja nun wirklich nicht als rechtsradikal bezeichnet werden kann) und Staatsorgane. 
Die Aussage "Die Antifa kämpft nur gegen Rechtsradikale" ist daher eine naive Träumerei. Warum distanzieren sich wohl die meisten Bundestagsabgeordneten der großen linken Parteien (SPD, Grüne usw) von der Antifa? Bestimmt nicht aus Spaß an der Freude, sondern weil diverse Antifa-Gruppierungen sich nunmal einen entsprechenden Ruf "erarbeitet" haben.

Ich finde es skandalös, dass eine Frau zur Parteichefin einer angeblich demokratischen Partei gewählt wird, die *nachweisbar* mit antidemokratischen Gruppierungen angebandelt hat.
Egal wie man es dreht und wendet - es wird nicht besser.


----------



## hBGl (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Ich finde leider das Video nicht mehr in dem Antifa Schlägertrupps während einer Demo auf irgendwelche Nebenstehenden losgehen und diese als Nazis beschmipfen. Grundlos.
Irgendwie dachten die Linksknaller, dass sich die Leute mit den "Nazis" verbündet hatten.

Ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich bei Leuten die solche Sprüche loslassen:

*Damit sich keine an den Antifa Parolen ergötzt habe ich diese entfernt. Sind aber auch bei diversen Demos zu höhren oder zu lesen.*

Verfolg mal den Hetzblog indimedia, dann hast du Beweis genug.
de.indymedia.org | 03.06.2012 20:20


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Bevor man hier ins Detail geht wäre es interessant zu wissen ob du Parteimitglied der Linken oder Antifa-Anhänger bist. Denn ehrlichgesagt klingt dein Posting genau danach.  Wenn nicht korrigiere mich bitte.



Ich bin in keiner Partei Mitglied und auch nicht in der Antifa organisiert und ich habe eine ziemliche Abneigung gegenüber Autonomen Gewalttätern. Aber ich habe ebenfalls eine sehr große Abneigung gegenüber Faschisten und Rechtsradikale.



> z.B. forderst du Belege für Aussagen von Usern hier während du schreibst "Derartige Querverbindungen findest du auch zwischen z.B. Union und FDP  und Rechtsextremen. Da haben einige Politiker iirc sogar schon mehrfach  (!) Artikel für einschlägige Zeitschriften geschrieben (finde aber  gerade nicht mehr, wer es war - Bundestagslevel meiner Erinerung nach)". Gleiches gilt dann also bitte auch für dich.



Wenn es dir sehr wichtig ist, kann ich gucken, was ich noch wiederfinde. Ich möchte aber ganz klar feststellen:
Ich habe die Aussage gemacht, dass einige Leute in Parteien keine Kontaktscheu zu Rechtsextremismus-nahen Organisationen haben. Das ist eine unspezifizierte Aussage über Einzelfälle, von der sich niemand persönlich angesprochen zu fühlen braucht.
Du hast eine Aussage über ALLE Antifa-Anhänger, ggf. sogar gegenüber allen antifaschistisch eingestellten Personen gemacht und diese Aussage unterstellt diesen nicht nur mangelnde Distanz zu einem bestimmten Spektrum, sondern ein aktives, oftmals gewalttätiges Vorgehen gegen den gesamten Rest der Bevölkerung mit Methoden, die du mit denen von SA und Stasi vergleichst. "Gleiches" kannst du hier nicht einfordern, da liegen Welten dazwischen.
Ich warte.




> Ich höre z.B. regelmäßig nur und ausschließlich Reden und Aussagen gegen Rechtsextreme aus den Reihen aller großen Parteien. Gegen Linksextreme schon seltener, wobei zum Glück der Großteil auch hier vernünftig genug zu sein scheint.



Gegen Autonome Gewalttäter (die oftmals gar nicht so links sind, wie sie dargestellt - sondern in etwa so ""politisch"" wie "rechte" Hooligans: reine Krawalltypen) hörst du eigentlich immer sehr zeitnah Empörung aus der Politik. Aber im Gegensatz zu Rechtsradikalen, die von Parteien vertreten werden, diverse bundesweite Organisationen unterhalten und sich in bekannten, internationalen Netzwerken organisieren, sind Autonome eben autonom - und damit oftmals nur Thema für die Regional-/Lokalpolitik, nicht für den Bund. Auf so hoher Ebene organisiert sind Anarchisten einfach nicht und Gewalt aus der sozialistisch/kommunistischen Ecke gibt es afaik gar nicht mehr in Deutschland (zu RAF-Zeiten dürfte man mehr gegen Extremismus gehört haben, als heute im Zuge der NSU-Morde gesagt wird  ). Der Rest des linken Spektrums ist sowieso unbedenklich, was Menschenrechte und Co angeht - Tierbefreier, Greenpeace und Anti-Atom haben nicht die gleiche Brisanz wie brennende Mülltonnen respektive Asylbewerberheime. (und Pazifisten sind immer so pazifistisch. Blieben noch die Kampfemanzen  )



> Und was du belegt haben wolltest ist sogar relativ simpel nachzuweisen:
> So wurden z.B. Adressen und Daten von Kunden diverser Händler durch die Antifa ins Netz gestellt, die laut deren Gusto allesamt Rechtsradikale seien. Unter anderem auch Kunden des Versandhauses "Thor Steinar", welches allerdings seit Jahren einer arabischen Investorengruppe gehört. Oder auch Aufrufe zu Gewalt gegen Polizei (die ja nun wirklich nicht als rechtsradikal bezeichnet werden kann) und Staatsorgane.



Ich hätte gerne Quelle dafür, dass die Antifa jeden, der nicht ihrer Meinung ist bekämpft, oftmals mit Gewalt und Methoden, die einen Vergleich mit SA und Stasi legitim erscheinen lassen.
Das ist etwas mehr als "Kunden eines Versandhauses, das nicht nur Rechtsradikale beliefert, vom Verfassungsschutz aber als neonazistisches Zeichen eingestuft wird".
Desweiteren habe ich nirgendwo einen Antifa-Download für die vom CCC gehackten Daten gefunden -> nächste Unterstellung, die du bitte belegst.
Genausowenig wäre es mir nicht bekannt (und, in Anbetracht regelmäßiger angemeldeter und zugelassener Demoteilnahmen, auch schwer vorstellbar), dass die Antifa irgendwo zu Gewalt gegen Polizei aufgerufen hat. -> Unterstellung Nr.3. Quelle.



@hBGL:
Ich halte es nicht für notwendig, gesellschaftsfeindliche Parolen zu wiederholen, und sei es in negativem Kontext. Bitte in Zukunft unterlassen, wo nicht zwingend nötig, und ggf. editiern.


----------



## Icejester (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast eine Aussage über ALLE Antifa-Anhänger, ggf. sogar gegenüber allen antifaschistisch eingestellten Personen gemacht und diese Aussage unterstellt diesen nicht nur mangelnde Distanz zu einem bestimmten Spektrum, sondern ein aktives, oftmals gewalttätiges Vorgehen gegen den gesamten Rest der Bevölkerung mit Methoden, die du mit denen von SA und Stasi vergleichst. "Gleiches" kannst du hier nicht einfordern, das liegen Welten dazwischen.
> Ich warte.



"Aktiv" gehen sicher nicht alle gegen Personen vor, die ihre Meinung nicht teilen. Aber genau diese duldende Masse braucht der Mob, um sich stark zu fühlen. Und leider ist diese Masse in Bezug auf das linke Spektrum in Deutschland erschreckend groß.



> Auf so hoher Ebene organisiert sind Anarchisten einfach nicht und Gewalt aus der sozialistisch/kommunistischen Ecke gibt es afaik gar nicht mehr in Deutschland (zu RAF-Zeiten dürfte man mehr gegen Extremismus gehört haben, als heute im Zuge der NSU-Morde gesagt wird  ).


Linke Gewalttaten sind alltäglich:
Brutaler Überfall auf Gehbehinderten | inFranken.de
JUNGE FREIHEIT - Wochenzeitung aus Berlin: Unfaßbar. Erbärmlich. Feige.

Und in Bonn wurden vor zwei Wochen zwei Autos vor dem Haus einer Burschenschaft angezündet.



> Ich hätte gerne Quelle dafür, dass die Antifa jeden, der nicht ihrer Meinung ist bekämpft, oftmals mit Gewalt und Methoden, die einen Vergleich mit SA und Stasi legitim erscheinen lassen.


Siehe oben.


----------



## -Cryptic- (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

*@ ruyven: *
Na da versuchst du dich aber schön rauszureden.  Da du keine Belege bringen für deine Aussagen/Behauptungen zur Hand hast sagst du einfach ""Gleiches" kannst du hier nicht einfordern, da liegen Welten dazwischen. Ich warte.". Netter Versuch. Denn wir warten. 
Für meine Aussage sind ja nun mittlerweile schon mehrere Belege geliefert worden, auch von anderen Usern. Danke @ Icejester btw.

Und du sagst du konntest im Netz auch keinen Beweis dafür finden, dass die Antifa die Adressen und Daten "vermeintlicher" (!) Rechtsradikaler ins Netz gestellt hat? 
Hmm, entweder bist du blind beim suchen oder willst es nicht sehen. Ich finde auf Anhieb mindestens volle 10 Seiten in der Suche darüber auf Google.
z.B. hier direkt von einer Antifa-Site die auch noch damit prahlt:  „thorsteinar.de“ gehackt – 54.400 Datensätze online « Antifa RGB – http://antifa-rgb.tk/

Oder hier über die Antifa-Taktik zur "Anwerbung neuer Mitglieder", auch sehr interessant:
: Linksextreme Gewalt nimmt zu - Nachrichten DIE WELT - WELT ONLINE

*Zitat daraus:* "Ein internes Strategiepapier  der "Antifaschistischen Aktion Passau" beschreibt die Zielgruppe  folgendermaßen: "Eine unserer Meinung nach ganz wichtige Gruppe sind die  zehn- bis 15jährigen . . . Es ist . . . die Zeit, in der das Elternhaus  an Bedeutung verliert und die Trostlosigkeit der Gesellschaft ihnen  kaum Alternativen bietet . . . Deshalb glauben wir, daß es notwendig und  sinnvoll ist, besonders auf diese Jugendlichen zuzugehen. Antifa-Jugendinfos  sprechen natürlich eine andere Sprache: "Also dann, pfeffert massig  Pflastersteine in alle faschistischen, sexistischen und  unterdrückerischen Institutionen!" Oder kürzer: "Flaschen und Steine  gegen die Nazischweine!"

Und mit diesen "friedlichen Linken" arbeitet die neue Linken-Chefin Kipping zusammen. 
Ganz ehrlich: Wer immer noch versucht das schönzureden muss selbst im extremistischen Bereich agieren oder dort Freunde haben. Anders kann ich es mir sonst nicht mehr erklären.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> *@ ruyven: *
> Na da versuchst du dich aber schön rauszureden.  Da du keine Belege bringen für deine Aussagen/Behauptungen zur Hand hast sagst du einfach ""Gleiches" kannst du hier nicht einfordern, da liegen Welten dazwischen. Ich warte.". Netter Versuch. Denn wir warten.



Wenn Ihnen die Sache so wichtig ist, kann ich mir, wie erwähnt die Arbeit machen. Hier eine kleine Sammlung von Fehltritten von Parteimitgliedern am rechten Rand:
Vorwurf des Rechtsradikalismus: Dr. Fürst spaltet Regensburger CSU - SPIEGEL ONLINE
FDP will Burschenschafter Norbert Weidner ausschließen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Hitler-Gruß: CSU feuert Strategiechef - Politik - Aktuelles - merkur-online
CDU-Abgeordneter nennt Juden "Ttervolk"
Fremdenfeindliche Äußerungen aus der CDU Niedersachsen Politik Nachrichten / HAZ - Hannoversche Allgemeine
CDU-Abgeordneter mit Nazisprüchen
Konkret zu Artikeln: Peter Krause, seines Zeichens langjähriger Unionsabgeordneter und zweitwillig Ministerkandidat in Thüringen hat früher mehrfach für die Junge Freiheit geschrieben. Mag man (respektive Icejester...) einwenden, die "ist doch gar nicht rechtsextrem". Stimmt. Nur: "ist". Damals stand sie unter Verfassungsschutzbeobachtung und er selbst hat sie im Nachhinein als rechtsextrem bezeichnet - scheinbar war das aber ein Kompliment. Denn als Autor lässt er sich bis heute gerne auflisten.


Die Weigerung, abschließende Belege für obige umfassende Anschuldigung vorzulegen, nehme ich zur Kenntniss.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren wieso die Linkspartei plötzlich linksradikal wird nur weil sie zwei neue Vorsitzende hat?


----------



## Icejester (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Konkret zu Artikeln: Peter Krause, seines Zeichens langjähriger Unionsabgeordneter und zweitwillig Ministerkandidat in Thüringen hat früher mehrfach für die Junge Freiheit geschrieben. Mag man (respektive Icejester...) einwenden, die "ist doch gar nicht rechtsextrem". Stimmt. Nur: "ist". Damals stand sie unter Verfassungsschutzbeobachtung und er selbst hat sie im Nachhinein als rechtsextrem bezeichnet - scheinbar war das aber ein Kompliment. Denn als Autor lässt er sich bis heute gerne auflisten.



Wenn Du mich schon ansprichst...
Auch wenn das hiermit überhaupt nichts zu tun hat, weil ich den Link der Jungen Freiheit hier nur genommen habe, weil er einige Vorfälle schön zusammenfaßt und ich da jede ähnliche Aufstellung hergenommen hätte, wenn sie bei Google ähnlich hoch gelistet worden wäre: Hast Du jemals ein Exemplar gelesen?! Ich gebe zu, daß ich bis vor ca. 2 Jahren da nie einen Blick reingeworfen habe. Aber der Zeitung nach heutigen Maßstäben Rechtsextremismus vorzuwerfen, ist lächerlich. Und wo Du aus dem Wiki-Artikel zu Peter Krause herausliest, er habe die JF als rechtsextrem bezeichnet, ist auch rätselhaft. Da steht, sie habe eine politische Linie, die er (persönlich) als CDU-Politiker nicht teile. Toll. Das trifft wahrscheinlich aus verschiedensten Gründen auf über 50% aller deutschen Zeitungen zu.

Aber wenn Du magst, kannst Du in den Katalog der typischen Betätigungsfelder des linken Randes auch noch Rufmord mit aufnehmen. Wie das funktioniert, hast Du ja gerade anschaulich vorgeführt.

Und die Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz ist offensichtlich ergebnislos geblieben. Eine "Beobachtung" heißt ja noch lange nicht, daß auch wirklich was schlimmes vor sich geht, zumal sich nur zwei Landesämter bemüßigt sahen, hier Arbeit zu investieren. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen eine Person ermittelt, heißt das ja auch noch nicht, daß sie auch schuldig wäre. Anderenfalls wäre die JF wohl auch kaum 2008 in den Presseverteiler des deutschen Bundestages aufegenommen worden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren wieso die Linkspartei plötzlich linksradikal wird nur weil sie zwei neue Vorsitzende hat?


 
 Meiner Meinung war sie das auch vorher schon.
Viele andere bewerten wahrscheinlich gerade die Person von Katja Kipping als fragwürdig, weil sie eine der prominentesten Linken (Link_innen? ) ist, die auch früher nach außen besonders häufig Forderungen und Thesen vertrat, die mit der FDGO unvereinbar sind. Abgesehen davon ist sie Mitglied bei der Roten Hilfe e.V. Das alleine disqualifiziert sie schon für jedes politische Amt. (Natürlich nicht innerhalb ihrer Partei.) Daß die Rote Hilfe wiederum auch ehemaligen Stasi-Mitarbeitern und SED-Granden ihre Unterstützung gegen "politische Verfolgung" in der Bundesrepublik anbietet, paßt da nur ins Bild.


----------



## -Cryptic- (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Wie geil!!! 

Ich habe eben eine Verwarnung des hier "mitdiskutierenden" Mods bekommen.

Ja *ruyven_macaran*, du bist wirklich ganz neutral bei dieser Diskussion. 
Ich werde mich diesbezüglich natürlich an einen Admin wenden.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zum Thema, auch wenn sich der gute Herr Mod durch sein Verhalten längst selbst disqualifiziert hat:


Ich habe mich jetzt mal eingehend mit der  "Jungen Freiheit" auseinandergesetzt und dabei fällt am Ende nur eins  klar auf: Während die einen die Zeitung verteufeln (viele SPD- und  teilweise auch CDU/CSU-Abgeordnete) sagen neutrale Personen (z.B.  Focus-Chefredakteur Helmut Markwort oder der jüdische Publizist Ephraim  Kishon und der Soziologe Erwin Scheuch) die Zeitung habe keinerlei  rechtsextreme Tendenzen.


*Zitat aus Wikipedia*:
Werner Patzelt   (CDU) meinte, dass es gelungen sei, „in der deutschen Öffentlichkeit   die Vorstellung durchzusetzen, dass die Junge Freiheit so etwas wie die Deutsche Nationalzeitung,   ein wirklich rechtsextremistisches Kampfblatt sei“, und dass  derjenige,  der sich in der „Jungen Freiheit“ publizistisch äußere, im  politischen  Diskurs der Bundesrepublik „als ein zu Ächtender“ gelte, da  er sich  damit auf die Seite der Rechtsradikalen stellen würde. Dies  sei „auf die  Dauer für unsere politische Kultur nicht heilsam“
Focus-Chefredakteur Helmut Markwort[67] und die Autoren Ephraim Kishon[68] und Erwin Scheuch sprachen der Zeitung jede rechtsextreme Tendenz ab.


Wie man also klar sieht ist nicht geklärt OB die Zeitung rechtsextrem ist oder nicht. 
Noch dazu fordert man aus den Reihen der CDU/CSU ja die dort schreibenden Autoren als "zu ächtende Personen" anzusehen. 

*Da lautet doch die Kernfrage:*

Wo bleibt die Kritik an den "friedlichen" Kontakten und Verbindungen der neuen Parteichefin Frau Kipping?
Man hört bisher jedenfalls nicht eine kritische Stimme aus der Linken diesbezüglich. Im Gegenteil - man hat sie ja sogar in die Parteispitze gewählt. 

Also wie war das vorhin mit "das kann man nicht vergleichen, da liegen Welten dazwischen"???


Ach ja: 
Hier noch eine muntere kleine Sammlung an Antifa vs. Polizei Berichten und Aufforderungen (Zitat: "No Justice, no Peace" etc.) - natürlich direkt von der Antifa eingestellt.


----------



## hBGl (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Wie geil!!!
> 
> Ich zitiere mal eine


 
Das ist in manchen Foren sofortiger Sperrgrund. Editiere deinen Beitrag schnell. 

Wende dich an einen anderen Mod, aber sowas macht man nicht.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung war sie das auch vorher schon.


 
Wenn die Linkspartei schon immer linksradikal war dann ist die FDP seit Jahren Markt radikal und die CDU konservativ radikal -- insbesonderes die CSU mit ihrer Herdprämie.
Die Grünen sind Öko radikal und die Piraten wissen nicht wovon sie reden.
Ich sehe das nicht so eng. So links wie die CDU heute ist war sie noch nie. Und es gibt keinen Platz mehr rechts von der CDU. Du siehst anhand der FDP was passiert wenn du zu weit nach rechts wanderst.
Die Stimmung in Europa wandert nach links. Mal radikal wie in Griechenland und mal merkwürdig wie in Frankreich aber ändern kannst du es nicht.
Die Menschen scheinen langsam zu begreifen dass die Politik nur noch ein Spielball der internationalen Finanzdienstleister ist und einige wollen das durchbrechen.


----------



## -Cryptic- (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



hBGl schrieb:


> Das ist in manchen Foren sofortiger Sperrgrund. Editiere deinen Beitrag schnell.
> Wende dich an einen anderen Mod, aber sowas macht man nicht.



Verwarnungen schreiben nur weil der Mod anderer Meinung ist macht man auch nicht. 
Allerdings ist mir auch nicht bekannt, dass es verboten ist Verwarnungs-PNs im Forum zu veröffentlichen.
Aber danke für den Hinweis, ich habs abgeändert damit sich niemand beschweren kann. Und ich habe es schon davor direkt an den obersten Admin weitergeleitet. 
So gehts ja nun wirklich nicht, bei allem Respekt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn die Linkspartei schon immer linksradikal war dann ist die FDP seit Jahren Markt radikal und die CDU konservativ radikal -- insbesonderes die CSU mit ihrer Herdprämie.
> Die Grünen sind Öko radikal und die Piraten wissen nicht wovon sie reden.
> Ich sehe das nicht so eng. So links wie die CDU heute ist war sie noch nie. Und es gibt keinen Platz mehr rechts von der CDU. Du siehst anhand der FDP was passiert wenn du zu weit nach rechts wanderst.
> Die Stimmung in Europa wandert nach links. Mal radikal wie in Griechenland und mal merkwürdig wie in Frankreich aber ändern kannst du es nicht.
> Die Menschen scheinen langsam zu begreifen dass die Politik nur noch ein Spielball der internationalen Finanzdienstleister ist und einige wollen das durchbrechen.


 
Verständlich, ja. Aber will man wirklich ein unmoralisches Regime durch ein anderes ersetzen?
Die Frage ist ja immer wo hört Demokratie auf und wo beginnt Extremismus. Und diese Grenze scheint bei diversen Parteien weltweit mehr und mehr zu verschwimmen.
Ich bin auch ein Gegner der menschenausbeutenden Kapitalisten unserer Zeit - aber ich will ebensowenig unter einem kommunistischen oder extremistisch sozialistischem Regime leben.
Aber das dürfte wohl den Meisten so gehen. Noch - zumindest solange bis die Extremisten mehr und mehr unauffällig in die Gesellschaft vordringen. 
Und da sehe ich eben auch das Problem bei Frau Kipping in ihrer neuen Situation. Sie wird zu einem großen Teil die neue Richtung dieser Partei mitbestimmen. Und wenn ich mir dann ihre Freunde und Verbindungen ansehe wird mir einfach nur noch schlecht. Auch wenn es die Linksextremen natürlich freuen wird in höchsten politischen Kreisen Verbündete zu haben.


----------



## WaterShot (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Na wenigstens wird jetzt hier offen diskutiert, das ist doch erfreulich. Das macht Demokratie schließlich auch aus. Aber die Verwarnung die oben genannt wurde ist wirklich unnötig. Wird man jetzt schon verwarnt wenn man unbequeme Wahrheiten nennt? Schade sowas. Aber das werden die Admins schon klären.
Konzentrieren wir uns lieber auf das Wesentliche.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Verständlich, ja. Aber will man wirklich ein unmoralisches Regime durch ein anderes ersetzen?
> Die Frage ist ja immer wo hört Demokratie auf und wo beginnt Extremismus. Und diese Grenze scheint bei diversen Parteien weltweit mehr und mehr zu verschwimmen.
> Ich bin auch ein Gegner der menschenausbeutenden Kapitalisten unserer Zeit - aber ich will ebensowenig unter einem kommunistischen oder extremistisch sozialistischem Regime leben.
> Aber das dürfte wohl den Meisten so gehen. Noch - zumindest solange bis die Extremisten mehr und mehr unauffällig in die Gesellschaft vordringen.
> Und da sehe ich eben auch das Problem bei Frau Kipping in ihrer neuen Situation. Sie wird zu einem großen Teil die neue Richtung dieser Partei mitbestimmen. Und wenn ich mir dann ihre Freunde und Verbindungen ansehe wird mir einfach nur noch schlecht. Auch wenn es die Linksextremen natürlich freuen wird in höchsten politischen Kreisen Verbündete zu haben.


 
Dass ein System wie in der DDR heute nicht mehr durchsetzbar ist, ist meiner Meinung nach inzwischen auch bei der Linken angekommen.
Gleichzeitig scheint der FDP aber noch nicht klar zu sein dass der ungezügelte Kapitalismus in der jetzigen Form nicht mehr weiter existieren kann denn er zerstört die Gemeinschaft.


----------



## hBGl (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Hier sehr interessant:

Passant: 





> Es ist Wahnsinn, dass sowas stattfindet. [..] Das sind doch Rechte, oder?


Reporter: 





> Linke Demonstranten, die gegen den Einheitstag demonstrieren.


Aus: Nie wieder Deutschland .... ? - YouTube

Linke und Linksextremismus:
Wie hält es "Die Linke" mit den Extremisten? - YouTube
Linksextreme Gewalt in Hamburg - YouTube

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wo steht, dass jemand die Pflicht hat seine Meinung und seine Erfahrungen mit der Antifa zu beweisen? Ich sehe es nicht.


----------



## WaterShot (4. Juni 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Wie hält es "Die Linke" mit den Extremisten? - YouTube



Das Video habe ich schon im Startpost verlinkt gehabt. 



> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wo steht, dass jemand die Pflicht hat seine Meinung und seine Erfahrungen mit der Antifa zu beweisen? Ich sehe es nicht.


 
Muss man nicht. Aber ich glaube hier wurden schon eine ganze Menge Beweise für die Aussagen verschiedener User geliefert, oder? Eigentlich sogar mehr als genug.
Aber vielleicht verwechseln einige Kritik an der Antifa mit Lob für Nazis?! Vielleicht ist das der Punkt warum einige hier so merkwürdig auf die Belege reagieren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass ein System wie in der DDR heute nicht mehr durchsetzbar ist, ist meiner Meinung nach inzwischen auch bei der Linken angekommen.
> Gleichzeitig scheint der FDP aber noch nicht klar zu sein dass der ungezügelte Kapitalismus in der jetzigen Form nicht mehr weiter existieren kann denn er zerstört die Gemeinschaft.


 
Das stimmt. Aber beide werden mit Sicherheit trotzdem versuchen es unter der Hand wieder in diese Richtung zu lenken. Schließlich bilden diese Ideologien die Grundpfeiler der jeweiligen Parteien.

Aaargh, sorry. *Doppelpost.* Wollte es eigentlich beim vorherigen mit einfügen.


----------



## hBGl (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass ein System wie in der DDR heute nicht mehr  durchsetzbar ist, ist meiner Meinung nach inzwischen auch bei der  Linken angekommen.
> Gleichzeitig scheint der FDP aber noch nicht klar zu sein dass der  ungezügelte Kapitalismus in der jetzigen Form nicht mehr weiter  existieren kann denn er zerstört die Gemeinschaft.



---



> Allgemein begreift man Kapitalismus als eine Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsordnung, die auf Privateigentum an den Produktionsmitteln und einer Steuerung von Produktion und Konsum über den Markt beruht.[1] Als weitere Merkmale werden genannt: die Akkumulation[2] und das „Streben nach Gewinn im kontinuierlichen, rationalen kapitalistischen Betrieb“.[3]


Quelle

Schau dir die Staatsquote an, die ganzen Subventionen, die Verbote, die ganzen Gaunereien auf europäischer Ebene (z.B. der geplante ESM). Wo ist da die Freiheit? Wo ist da der Kapitalismus?
Der Staat hat doch mit seinen Wirtschaftseingriffen und mit dem Ausnutzen des Geldmonopol die Kriese verursacht. Du kannst doch nicht noch mehr Staat verlangen!



Alternative:


> Im Mittelpunkt stehen Freiheit, Selbstbestimmung, Gleichberechtigung, Selbstverwirklichung der Individuen und Kollektive Selbstverwaltung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle


Was normale linke Leute wollen ist ja nicht schlecht, denn sie wollen ja dass es den Leuten besser geht, mehr Solzialität. Aber leider leider wissen sie nicht wie sie das erreichen können.

Ich sage "normale Linke Leute" weil ich die machtgeilen Politiker und autonomen Linksextremisten nicht miteinschließe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



WaterShot schrieb:


> Wird man jetzt schon verwarnt wenn man unbequeme Wahrheiten nennt? Schade sowas. Aber das werden die Admins schon klären.


 
Man wird verwarnt, wenn man ungerechtfertigte Nazivergleiche zieht. Personen, denen die Forenregeln bekannt sind, sollten das auch nachvollziehen - andere fangen an, gegen weitere Regeln zu verstoßen (Stichwort: Angemessene Position zur Diskussion moderativer Maßnahmen).


----------



## WaterShot (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man wird verwarnt, wenn man ungerechtfertigte Nazivergleiche zieht. Personen, denen die Forenregeln bekannt sind, sollten das auch nachvollziehen - andere fangen an, gegen weitere Regeln zu verstoßen (Stichwort: Angemessene Position zur Diskussion moderativer Maßnahmen).


 
Das ist deine Sicht der Dinge. Allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass die Mehrheit hier diese Sichtweise teilt. 
Seine Vergleiche waren direkt aber mit Belegen und Beweisen untermauert. Daher hat deine "Verwarnung" den bitteren Beigeschmack als würdest du deine Position als Mod ungerechtfertigterweise ausnutzen. Das hat nämlich nichts mit den Forenregeln zu tun.
Sorry, aber das muss in dem Zusammenhang wirklich mal gesagt werden. Von dir kam hier weniger Konstruktives als von den anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern. Und wenn eine Gruppierung durch Hetze, Druck und Gewalt Andersdenkende mundtot machen will nennt sich das Faschismus und ist durchaus eine Legimitation für "Nazi-Vergleiche". Und dafür hat er ja auch Belege geliefert die im Internet für jeden zugänglich sind. Auch wenn du das nicht gerne hörst.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

*@all

*die Mod-Diskussionen werden jetzt bitte auf PN verlagert. Mit dem Thread haben diese nämlich nichts zu tun (Offtopic) und werden als solche auch gemäß den Forenregeln behandelt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



hBGl schrieb:


> ---
> 
> Quelle
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann von dem Staat verlangen dass er sich für sein Bürger einsetzt und sie dort schützt wo sie sich nicht selbst schützen können und die Ausbeutung der Menschen durch internationale Konzerne und Profitgier ist etwas das die Menschen bedroht.
Was hat das noch mit dem sozial Kapitalismus zu tun den hier alle immer hoch schreiben?
Und dass die Staaten allesamt pleite sind hat auch eine Menge damit zu tun dass die Banken 2008 in eine riesige Krise getaucht sind.
Für mich darf es kein Konzern geben der "too big to fail" ist. Wenn er zu groß ist muss er kleiner gemacht werden. Ganz einfach.
Wenn es wenige Konzerne gibt die in einem wichtigen Bereich ein Monopol haben -- wie die Energiekonzerne -- dann muss das Monopol von der Politk beendet werden.
Dafür wähle ich sie. Das erwarte ich. Wenn sie das nicht schaffen brauche ich sie nicht mehr zu wählen.


----------



## WaterShot (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann von dem Staat verlangen dass er sich für sein Bürger einsetzt und sie dort schützt wo sie sich nicht selbst schützen können und die Ausbeutung der Menschen durch internationale Konzerne und Profitgier ist etwas das die Menschen bedroht.
> Was hat das noch mit dem sozial Kapitalismus zu tun den hier alle immer hoch schreiben?
> Und dass die Staaten allesamt pleite sind hat auch eine Menge damit zu tun dass die Banken 2008 in eine riesige Krise getaucht sind.
> Für mich darf es kein Konzern geben der "too big to fail" ist. Wenn er zu groß ist muss er kleiner gemacht werden. Ganz einfach.
> ...


 
Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Die Politik soll ja eigentlich die Interessen des Volkes vertreten und nicht die eigenen. 
Und es ist vollkommen nachvollziehbar wenn immer mehr Menschen wütend werden und sich benachteiligt oder hintergangen fühlen. Gerade diejenigen die zum Teil mehr als einen Job annehmen müssen um über die Runden zu kommen. Sowas darf eigentlich nicht sein. 
Aber deswegen Rattenfänger zu wählen ist trotzdem ein großer Fehler. Natürlich locken die mit großspurigen Versprechungen und angeblicher Gerechtigkeit. Aber was am Ende von solchen Versprechungen steht haben wir im dritten Reich, der DDR und der UDSSR gesehen. Alle Andersdenkenden werden gejagt, andere Meinungen unterdrückt. Soweit darf es nicht mehr kommen. 
Wie sagt man immer? Währet den Anfängen. Und das gilt eben für linksaussen im selben Maß wie für rechtsaussen. Nur wird das gerne relativiert oder schöngeredet. Hatten wir ja hier auch schon.


----------



## Icejester (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann von dem Staat verlangen dass er sich für sein Bürger einsetzt und sie dort schützt wo sie sich nicht selbst schützen können und die Ausbeutung der Menschen durch internationale Konzerne und Profitgier ist etwas das die Menschen bedroht.



Ist nur die Frage, wie man Ausbeutung jetzt definieren möchte. Zu hohe Abgabepreise für Waren und Dienstleistungen bei den Kunden? Zu niedrige Löhne für die Angestellten? Zu niedrige Einkaufspreise bei Lieferanten? Im Endeffekt sind das schon drei verschiedene Probleme, die alle als Ausbeutung gedeutet werden könnten. Leider kann man aber Waren nicht teuer einkaufen und herstellen, um sie dann billiger weiterzuverkaufen. Diese Spannungen lassen sich auch niemals auflösen. Oder auf gut deutsch: Einen Tod stirbt man immer.



> Für mich darf es kein Konzern geben der "too big to fail" ist. Wenn er zu groß ist muss er kleiner gemacht werden. Ganz einfach.



Damit bestrafst Du Leute dafür, daß sie erfolgreich sind. Bestrafe sie doch lieber dafür, daß sie falsche Entscheidungen treffen. Ich teile Deine Meinung im Ansatz, aber ich würde die Firmen einfach vor die Hunde gehen lassen. Pech gehabt. Hätten sie halt besser wirtschaften müssen. Größe kann man keiner Firma vorwerfen, wenn sie gut läuft. Wenn sie nicht (mehr) gut läuft, regelt sich das von selbst.



> Wenn es wenige Konzerne gibt die in einem wichtigen Bereich ein Monopol haben -- wie die Energiekonzerne -- dann muss das Monopol von der Politk beendet werden.
> Dafür wähle ich sie. Das erwarte ich. Wenn sie das nicht schaffen brauche ich sie nicht mehr zu wählen.



Als wir noch eine staatliche Energieversorgung hatten, hatten wir wirklich ein Monopol. Ist das besser als ein Oligopol, was wir jetzt haben? Jeder kann ja wählen, ob er seinen Strom bei Vattenfall oder E.On oder RWE oder einem anderen kleineren Anbieter bezieht. Und die Preise unterscheiden sich sogar; zwar nicht sehr stark, aber immerhin.



WaterShot schrieb:


> Aber deswegen Rattenfänger zu wählen ist trotzdem ein großer Fehler. Natürlich locken die mit großspurigen Versprechungen und angeblicher Gerechtigkeit. Aber was am Ende von solchen Versprechungen steht haben wir im dritten Reich, der DDR und der UDSSR gesehen. Alle Andersdenkenden werden gejagt, andere Meinungen unterdrückt. Soweit darf es nicht mehr kommen.
> Wie sagt man immer? Währet den Anfängen. Und das gilt eben für linksaussen im selben Maß wie für rechtsaussen. Nur wird das gerne relativiert oder schöngeredet. Hatten wir ja hier auch schon.


 
Das ist zweifellos richtig.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



WaterShot schrieb:


> Aber deswegen Rattenfänger zu wählen ist trotzdem ein großer Fehler. Natürlich locken die mit großspurigen Versprechungen und angeblicher Gerechtigkeit. Aber was am Ende von solchen Versprechungen steht haben wir im dritten Reich, der DDR und der UDSSR gesehen. Alle Andersdenkenden werden gejagt, andere Meinungen unterdrückt. Soweit darf es nicht mehr kommen.
> Wie sagt man immer? Währet den Anfängen. Und das gilt eben für linksaussen im selben Maß wie für rechtsaussen. Nur wird das gerne relativiert oder schöngeredet. Hatten wir ja hier auch schon.



Natürlich ist das ein Fehler.
Ich meine das auch so dass ich eben die Partei nicht wähle die das nicht hin bekommt. Schwarz Gelb haben meiner Meinung nach auf der ganzen Linie versagt. Schlimmer als jetzt kann es nicht mehr kommen.
Ergo wähle ich eben SDP oder Grüne um eben im kommenden Jahr einen Wechsel herbeizuführen.
Ich weiß natürlich nicht ob sich das mit einer neuen Regierung nun schlagartig ändert und plötzlich alles besser wird. 
Mich stört es aber dass keine Partei mehr die Eier hat die Dinge frontal anzupacken. Überall wird seicht gequatscht. Ohne Inhalte und ohne Taten.
Ich habe genaue Vorstellungen wie es sein müsste aber leider ist das wie immer nicht umsetzbar weil die Lobbyisten dafür sorgen dass ihre Interessieren weiterhin hochgehalten werden.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage, wie man Ausbeutung jetzt definieren möchte. Zu hohe Abgabepreise für Waren und Dienstleistungen bei den Kunden? Zu niedrige Löhne für die Angestellten? Zu niedrige Einkaufspreise bei Lieferanten? Im Endeffekt sind das schon drei verschiedene Probleme, die alle als Ausbeutung gedeutet werden könnten. Leider kann man aber Waren nicht teuer einkaufen und herstellen, um sie dann billiger weiterzuverkaufen. Diese Spannungen lassen sich auch niemals auflösen. Oder auf gut deutsch: Einen Tod stirbt man immer.



Ausbeutung ist das wenn eine Firma seine Leute entlässt, eine Personaldienstleistungsagentur gründet. Dort die Leute übernimmt und sie dann in den alten Betrieb vermittelt. Zu geringeren Konditionen natürlich um alleine die Gewinne zu maximieren.
Oder die Löhne drückt und damit argumentiert dass der Staat ja aufstocken kann.
Ich habe absolut kein Problem wenn ein Unternehmen gewinnorientiert wirtschaftet. Das ist der Sinn der Sache und der Arbeiter profitiert davon auch weil dadurch sein Arbeitsplatz sicher ist und er regelmäßig sein Gehalt bekommt.
Mich stört es nur wenn ein Unternehmen versucht den Gewinn dadurch zu steigern indem sie Druck auf ihre Arbeiter ausübt. Druck auf unterschiedliche Weise.
Ein Unternehmen sollte Gewinn machen weil sie einfach das bessere Produkt am Markt hat. Das bessere Produkt haben sie unter anderem deshalb weil die Beschäftigten motiviert und hervorragend ausgebildet dieses Produkt herstellen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Damit bestrafst Du Leute dafür, daß sie erfolgreich sind. Bestrafe sie doch lieber dafür, daß sie falsche Entscheidungen treffen. Ich teile Deine Meinung im Ansatz, aber ich würde die Firmen einfach vor die Hunde gehen lassen. Pech gehabt. Hätten sie halt besser wirtschaften müssen. Größe kann man keiner Firma vorwerfen, wenn sie gut läuft. Wenn sie nicht (mehr) gut läuft, regelt sich das von selbst.



Nein ich will die bestrafen die verantwortlich für diese Misere sind.
Und wenn die Politik einen Konzern so großen werden lassen dass er "systemrelevant" ist dann stimmt in den politischen Strukturen selbst was nicht mehr.
Die Energiekonzerne sind ja nur deshalb so mächtig geworden weil die Politik sie gelassen hat.
Das gleiche gilt für die Banken. Weil Politiker meinten im großen Geschäft mitmischen zu können sind reihenweise staatlich geführte Banken in die Pleite gerutscht.
Ein Politiker hat nun mal von solchen Dingen keine Ahnung. Ergo hat er im Aufsichtsrat nichts zu suchen. Ergo bedarf es gut ausgebildeter Leute die sich der Sache annehmen.
Die ganzen Staatsrettungen sind nichts anders als verkappte Bankenrettungen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Als wir noch eine staatliche Energieversorgung hatten, hatten wir wirklich ein Monopol. Ist das besser als ein Oligopol, was wir jetzt haben? Jeder kann ja wählen, ob er seinen Strom bei Vattenfall oder E.On oder RWE oder einem anderen kleineren Anbieter bezieht. Und die Preise unterscheiden sich sogar; zwar nicht sehr stark, aber immerhin.



Energieversorgung ist eine Sache die in staatliche Kontrolle gehört. Ebenso Gesundheitsversorgung, Sicherheit und Bildung.
Stell dir mal vor die Polizei wird plötzlich privatisiert.
Mich stört es nicht dass Energieunternehmen Gewinne machen. Aber alleine an der Leitungstrassengeschichte kannst du sehen dass die Energiekonzerne absolut gar nichts von selbst machen. Sie warten in aller Ruhe auf die Politik anstatt mal selbst die Initiative zu übernehmen. Die Konzerne schöpfen lieber die Gewinne ab und lassen den Staat die Investigationen tätigen.
Gewinne werden privatisiert. Verluste verstaatlicht. Das ist seit Jahrzehnten so und muss endlich mal aufhören.
Das gleiche gilt bei der Atommüllendlagerung. Hier kommt von den Verursachern des Mülls gar nichts.

Ich bin jetzt 41 und habe Kinder. Ich denke heute völlig anders als noch vor 20 Jahren.
Früher war mir Wirtschaftsleistung wichtig. Damit ich einen guten Job habe und ordentlich Geld verdienen kann.
Heute schaue ich mehr auf Umwelt und Gesellschaft. Natürlich ist ein guter Job heute wichtiger denn je. Trotzdem geht das Land gerade in Sachen Bildung den Bach hinunter.


----------



## WaterShot (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein Fehler.
> Ich meine das auch so dass ich eben die Partei nicht wähle die das nicht hin bekommt. Schwarz Gelb haben meiner Meinung nach auf der ganzen Linie versagt. Schlimmer als jetzt kann es nicht mehr kommen.
> Ergo wähle ich eben SDP oder Grüne um eben im kommenden Jahr einen Wechsel herbeizuführen.
> Ich weiß natürlich nicht ob sich das mit einer neuen Regierung nun schlagartig ändert und plötzlich alles besser wird.
> ...



Naja, auf der einen Seite gebe ich dir Recht, dass schwarz-gelb keine optimale Politik macht. 
Allerdings muss man schon realistisch bleiben. Aussagen wie "schlimmer als jetzt kann es nicht mehr werden" sind undurchdacht und falsch. Stell dir vor wir leben wieder unter Kommunismus oder Nationalsozialismus. Beides wäre um ein vielfaches schlimmer als die heutige Politik. 
Und zu SPD und Grüne: Die sind leider auch nicht besser als schwarz-gelb. Unter rot-grün wurde z.B. Hartz4 erlassen, worüber sich heute alle "Linken" beschweren. Im Übrigen hat die Linkspartei damals ebenfalls nicht gegen Hartz4 gestimmt sondern sich einfach bequem ihrer Stimme enthalten. Warum? Weil sie ja sonst kein Parteiprogramm mehr gehabt hätten in der Zeit danach.  
Ausserdem haben die "pazifistischen" Grünen damals dem Afghanistan-Krieg zugestimmt. Wie du siehst ist also nicht alles Gold was glänzt. 
Nüchtern betrachtet ist Deutschland an sich unter konservativer Regierung sogar deutlich reicher und einflussvoller geworden als unter sozialdemokratischer Führung. Und Lobbyisten gibt es in jeder Partei dieser Welt, selbst im kommunistischen China und Kuba. Aber darüber, dass man den Lobbyismus abschaffen muss gibt es keine zwei Meinungen. Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass die Wirtschaft sich politische Macht nach Belieben erkaufen kann.


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Kinder!

Meine Güte, fangt ihr jetzt an die Mods zu Ärgern?

Ihr benehmt euch wie Sarrazin und KO: Populistische °°°°°° wiederholen. 

Wollt ihr meine Meinung hören? Beide in einen Sack und draufhauen,  trifft man nie den Falschen. Und das ist meine harmlose Meinung. Zu  Gewalttätern..... Ah Ihr seht: Gewalt gegen Gewalttäter.... Ironie? Ein  rasches und konsequentes durchsetzen unserer bestehenden Gesetze wäre  schön. Aber dann könnte man ja nicht mehr nach härteren Sanktionen rufen.

 Ich bin nicht recht oder links. Ich glaube auch nicht an Gott/Götter/Geister... .  Politisch  gucke ich wer am wenigsten Schaden anrichten wird. Und wie  man ihn  durch geschicktes Wählen verhindern kann. Momentan ist es gut  Piraten zu  wählen. Grund: Sie brechen den Politischen Schorf auf um  frische Luft  an die Sache zu lassen.

Links sammelt Daten aus dem Netz, Rechts sammelt Daten aus dem Netz,  auch am Arbeitsplatz. Überraschung! Aufklärung war schon immer  kriegsentscheident. Denn daran denke diese extremen: Die Vernichtung der  Anderen. Ist mit Alkaida nicht anders. Das ist überall gleich. Und der  Stasi/SA-Vergleich verharmlost diese.

Wenn ihr Nachrichten seht, fragt euch:
Wer hat sie verfasst?
Wird Objektiv berichtet?
Wem nutzt Sie?
Welche Auswirkung hat sie?
Welche/n Schwerpunkte?
...

Seit Bismarck wird auf Links rumgehackt. Und während ihr die Linke Seite  genau im Auge habt, verkümmert euch das Rechte. Siehe  Verfassungsschutz.


So BTT: Beobachten was da noch kommen könnte. Zuweilen haben die Links-Partei "Verfassungsfeindliche" Ansichten. Und ja, Überraschung, auch die Rechten.


----------



## hBGl (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Egal ob links oder rechts - "Propaganda" ist in der Statistik. Spannender ist dagegen eben die Frage "links oder rechts". Z.B. läuft die Autobrandserie, die ein bekloppter Neidhammel in Berlin letztetes Jahr angezettelt hat, typischerweise unter "links", obwohl sowas kein bißchen politisch ist. Gewalt, die von Ausländern und Muslimen ausgeht, scheint sehr schnell als "links" eingestuft zu werden - selbst wenn es sich um antisemitische Aktionen oder um nationalistisch eingestellte Täter handelt, es sich also um "rechte" Taten handelt. (Man beachte, dass letztere Fehlzuordnungen die Statistik gleich doppelt verfälschen, da sie nicht nur die Zahl ""linker"" Straftaten aufblähen, sondern zusätzlich die der rechten senken)


 
Bitte alle Aussagen sofort belegen, ach was ... beweisen oder dich selbst verwarnen.

Beweise für die Ausagen, dass:

- ein bekloppter Neidhammel die Autos angezündet hat
- Neid keine typische linke Eigenschaft ist
- Gewalt von Ausländern eher als links angesehen wird
- es antisemitische Aktionen bei den Linken insbesondere der Antifa nicht gibt und dass es dort keine Antisemitische Haltung gibt
- nationalistisch gleich rechts ist

Du musst wissen, dass jeder, der hier postet eine Datenbank ist, die man einfach so abfragen kann. Zudem handelt es sich bei den hießigen Posts um Doktorarbeiten. Außerdem bin ich zu blöd Suchmaschinen zu bedienen.

Wie hältst du es eigentlich mit der Meinungsfreiheit ruyven_macaran?

Die Aussage



hBGl schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch so viele "rechte" Straftaten ... die Antifanten zünden doch jeden Tag irgendwas an.



lässt sich ganz einfach Belegen.

Antifa ist ein Überbegriff für linke Gestörte (Quelle: meine Meinung) weltweit. Es ist keine Gruppierung oder Organisationen.
Aufgrund der vielen Gewalttaten der Antifas (linke Gestörte) von denen man in der Presse und im Internet (<-- selbst suchen) hört lässt sich leicht daraus schließen, dass die Antifa jeden Tag irgendetwas anzündet.


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Bitte alle Aussagen sofort belegen, ach was ... beweisen oder dich selbst verwarnen.
> 
> Beweise für die Ausagen, dass:
> 
> ...



Da will wohl jemand gebannt werden?

Objektivität fehl am Platz?

Als nächstes erzählst du uns Juden währen Geldgierig. Ich bin es auch. Ich bin aber sicher keine in meinem Stammbaum zu haben.

******Selbsteinsicht ist der Erste Schritt zur Besserung: *** Arbeitsloser Zündet Autos in Berlin an Neid - Google-Suche

Und was man zu weil von Doktorarbeiten zu halten hat wissen wir spätestens seit gewissen Plagiatoren.

 Was er von Demokratie hält? Nun, sie ermöglichte ihm eine Schulische Bildung, Wahlen, Freie Meinungsäußerung... über den Rest kann ich nur spekulieren. Momentan ist er dabei den Kindergarten zur Ordnung zu Rufen.

Und niemand hat gesagt das die Antifa oder deren Mitglieder Trittbrettfahrer keinen Mist bauen? Es ging darum Verallgemeinerungen zu "bekämpfen".



hBGl schrieb:


> [] Nutzeredit:
> 
> Die Aussage
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, da kennt sich jemand nicht mit der Materie aus. Schon mal mit denen geredet? Oder Rechten? Ich ja. Da gibt es vernünftige die Probleme sehen die nicht angegangen werden. _Wobei die Wahl ihrer Lager schon merkwürdig ist, zumal nicht allen mit  allem Einverstanden sind. Oh, schon wieder so etwas Überraschendes. Es  fehlt politisch meist eine Alternative. Die Alten Parteien ähneln  einander zu viel._ Manche sind sogar Freunde. Und? Das Problem sind die "Zündler" in allen Lagern. Und die die daraus ihren Profit ziehen. Sei es PR oder Wählerstimmen.

Und zur Presse: Fakten Fakten faken... - YouTube
Fakten Fakten faken... (Folge 2) - YouTube

Schon mal was von Partei und Kampfblättern gehört?
Killerspiele und ACTA führen uns das doch oft genug vor. Letzteres ist zur Zeit besonders gut zu bewundern.


----------



## WaterShot (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Jetzt kommt mal wieder runter hier. 
Fakt ist: Die Aktion von ruyven_macaran war falsch und unnötig. Da sind sich ja die meisten hier einig. 
Fakt ist aber auch: Man muss ruhig und sachlich solche Themen angehen, sonst lässt man es am besten gleich bleiben. 

Demokratie lebt von Meinungsaustausch (ohne diesen gleich abzuwerten oder gar zu bestrafen!) und Diskussion. 
Gäbe es das nicht gäbe es auch keine Meinungsfreiheit. Daher verstehe ich alle die sich über das Verhalten von ruyven aufregen. Aber das Thema hier ist ein Anderes, daher würden wir alle gut daran tun darauf zurückzukommen. Ich hoffe einfach die Admins und/oder anderen Mods sind vernünftig genug die Verwarnung(en?) die hier verteilt wurden zurückzunehmen, da offene Diskussionen mit Belegen nicht verboten sind und nicht gegen Forenregeln verstoßen. Alles weitere liegt nunmal nicht in unserer Hand und sollte hier auch nicht weiter diskutiert werden.

Wie Research schon richtig sagte kann man sowohl mit Linken als auch mit Rechten kommunizieren und ihre Ansichten und die Gründe dafür hinterfragen. Das sollte man auch, denn sonst bricht irgendwann ein Bürgerkrieg aus nur weil die Medien das Volk durch Propaganda dazu getrieben haben. Und das sollte nun wirklich nie passieren.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



WaterShot schrieb:


> Naja, auf der einen Seite gebe ich dir Recht, dass schwarz-gelb keine optimale Politik macht.
> Allerdings muss man schon realistisch bleiben. Aussagen wie "schlimmer als jetzt kann es nicht mehr werden" sind undurchdacht und falsch. Stell dir vor wir leben wieder unter Kommunismus oder Nationalsozialismus. Beides wäre um ein vielfaches schlimmer als die heutige Politik.



Weder die Kommunisten noch die Nationalsoziallisten werden nicht in absehbarer Zeit die Mehrheit an Wählerstimmen erhalten. Daher ist das einfach nur Unsinn.



WaterShot schrieb:


> Und zu SPD und Grüne: Die sind leider auch nicht besser als schwarz-gelb. Unter rot-grün wurde z.B. Hartz4 erlassen, worüber sich heute alle "Linken" beschweren. Im Übrigen hat die Linkspartei damals ebenfalls nicht gegen Hartz4 gestimmt sondern sich einfach bequem ihrer Stimme enthalten. Warum? Weil sie ja sonst kein Parteiprogramm mehr gehabt hätten in der Zeit danach.



Hartz 4 war ein Muss. Kohl hat in den Jahren 1990 bis 1998 gar nichts gemacht. Er hat alles schleifen lassen und ist wegen Untätigkeit abgewählt worden.
Damals war ich extrem enttäuscht von Schwarz Gelb und habe Schröder gewählt einfach um die Untätigkeit zu beenden.
Wäre Kohl noch mal 4 Jahre im Amt gewesen würde es uns heute so gehen wie Spanien.



WaterShot schrieb:


> Ausserdem haben die "pazifistischen" Grünen damals dem Afghanistan-Krieg zugestimmt. Wie du siehst ist also nicht alles Gold was glänzt.



Ich bin auch für die Aktionen in Afghanistan gewesen -- allerdings vertiefe ich das hier nicht da es doch sehr weit vom eigenen Thema entfernt ist.



WaterShot schrieb:


> Nüchtern betrachtet ist Deutschland an sich unter konservativer Regierung sogar deutlich reicher und einflussvoller geworden als unter sozialdemokratischer Führung. Und Lobbyisten gibt es in jeder Partei dieser Welt, selbst im kommunistischen China und Kuba. Aber darüber, dass man den Lobbyismus abschaffen muss gibt es keine zwei Meinungen. Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass die Wirtschaft sich politische Macht nach Belieben erkaufen kann.



Nein. Das sehe ich nicht so.
Schröder hat mit seinen Maßnahmen im Bezug zur Arbeitsmarktpolitik den Weg zu dem geebnet den wir heute haben. Leider auch mit allen Nachteilen wie Lohndumping.
Er hat durch Senkung der Steuern die Hedge Fonds angezogen.
Schwarz Gelb haben das nur auf eine sehr merkwürdige Art weiter ausgebaut. Sie haben einseitig Kürzungen vorgenommen um der Krise 2008 entgegen zu wirken. Frag mal einen ALG 2 Empfänger wie viel Geld er heute weniger hat als früher obwohl er heute eigentlich mehr im Monat bekommt. Aber wenn die Heizkosten gestrichen werden bleibt von den 374€ im Monat nicht mehr so viel übrig wie vorher.

Trotzdem drehen wir uns 1. im Kreis und 2. hat das nichts mehr mit den Linken zu tun.
Daher bitte ich darum wieder zum Kernthema zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



WaterShot schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mal wieder runter hier.
> Fakt ist: Die Aktion von ruyven_macaran war falsch und unnötig. Da sind sich ja die meisten hier einig.
> []


 
Die Meisten? Die Schweigenden Mehrheit die du da gerade vertrittst? Wie viele lesen nur mit und denken sich ihren Teil?
Mach doch eine Umfrage.
Oder meinst du die 3 anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer?

Ja, Diskussionen sind teilweise heftig und mit Emotionen geführt. Nur sollte man Phrasen vermeiden. Aber in diese Kerbe wurde sehr kräftig gehauen. Und Politik bietet eine so große Angriffsfläche...


----------



## WaterShot (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Research schrieb:


> Die Meisten? Die Schweigenden Mehrheit die du da gerade vertrittst? Wie viele lesen nur mit und denken sich ihren Teil?
> Mach doch eine Umfrage.
> Oder meinst du die 3 anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer?
> Ja, Diskussionen sind teilweise heftig und mit Emotionen geführt. Nur sollte man Phrasen vermeiden. Aber in diese Kerbe wurde sehr kräftig gehauen. Und Politik bietet eine so große Angriffsfläche...


 
Na wenn ich mich hier umsehe hat die Mehrheit klar geschrieben, dass die Aktion falsch war. Und da man nunmal nur diejenigen als Grundlage für eine Beurteilung nehmen kann die hier aktiv posten kann man wohl schlecht etwas anderes behaupten. Oder kannst du hellsehen und weisst im Gegensatz zu uns Anderen wie "nur mitlesende" User das Ganze beurteilen?   Ich wage das einfach mal dezent zu bezweifeln. 
Und "Phrasen" wären es nur wenn man die Aussagen nicht mit Beweisen und Belegen untermauern könnte. Aber das hatte er und ein paar Andere ja getan. 
Aber nun btt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Kommt doch mal wieder zum Thema zurück anstatt irgendwelche Maßnahmen der Moderation zu diskutieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



WaterShot schrieb:


> Aber deswegen Rattenfänger zu wählen ist trotzdem ein großer Fehler. Natürlich locken die mit großspurigen Versprechungen und angeblicher Gerechtigkeit. Aber was am Ende von solchen Versprechungen steht haben wir im dritten Reich, der DDR und der UDSSR gesehen. Alle Andersdenkenden werden gejagt, andere Meinungen unterdrückt. Soweit darf es nicht mehr kommen.
> Wie sagt man immer? Währet den Anfängen. Und das gilt eben für linksaussen im selben Maß wie für rechtsaussen. Nur wird das gerne relativiert oder schöngeredet.



Man muss halt stellenweise sehr differenziert betrachten, welche Leute, welche Ziele und welche Methoden man befürwortet - und mit was man sie vergleichen kann. Was die Linke heute präsentiert, kann sowohl der Anfang von etwas gutem sein, als auch von etwas altem, dass man ungern wieder haben möchte. Historisch betrachtet gingen (mehr-oder-minder) sozialistisch orientierte Systeme alle von einem gewaltsamen Umbruch aus, der (wie auch bei nicht-sozialistischen Strömungen - diverse Kontinente liefern zahlreiche Beispiele) dann in autoritären Regimen mündete. Nur das ist das nicht die einzige oder auch nur die naheliegende Option, gerade wenn man mit demokratischen Wahlen startet - Kapitalismus bedeutet ja auch nicht zwingend Zustände wie in Saudi Arabien. Ein System, bei dem der Staat weiter reichende Kontrolle über große Teile der Wirtschaft hat, ist auch ohne Unterdrückung der Bevölkerung möglich, wenn diese das eben mehrheitlich so wählt - was bei Stalin und Konsorten eben nicht der Fall war.
(Bekanntermaßen lässt sich ein sozialistisches Wirtschaftssystem sogar mit einem nationalen Rassismus, Totalirasmus und Führerkult kombinieren, so dass das Endergebniss nicht einmal mehr links geprägt ist. Wirtschaft, Regierungslegitimierung, Militär und Zivilgesellschaft sind eben verschiedene Bereiche und einzeln zu regeln)

Gilt übrigens auch für den rechten Rand: Eine Wahl der NPD ist (wahrscheinlich) nicht der Anfang eines "4. Reiches". Man kann problemlos nationalistisch sein (oder monarchistisch - wo wir schon bei differnzierter Betrachtung sind), ohne andere Staaten zu erobern oder Teilen der ansässigen Bevölkerung ihre Rechte (ggf. einschließlich des Rechtes auf Leben) zu nehmen. Entscheidend ist an dem Ende des Spektrums dann oftmals, wer so alles alles der Nation zugehörig gilt.
(und da fördert der Blick auf den deutschen Rand oftmals schwer akzeptable Ansichten zu Tage. Denn man kann "Deutschland den Deutschen" nunmal nicht für über Generationen verwurzelte umsetzen, ohne zuvor Millionen von Menschen, deren Heimat und Nationalität ebenfalls hier verankert sind, ihren Teil von Deutschland weg zu nehmen.)




WaterShot schrieb:


> Und zu SPD und Grüne: Die sind leider auch nicht besser als schwarz-gelb. Unter rot-grün wurde z.B. Hartz4 erlassen, worüber sich heute alle "Linken" beschweren. Im Übrigen hat die Linkspartei damals ebenfalls nicht gegen Hartz4 gestimmt sondern sich einfach bequem ihrer Stimme enthalten. Warum? Weil sie ja sonst kein Parteiprogramm mehr gehabt hätten in der Zeit danach.



Die HartzIV-Reform war, auch aus perspektive des Linkenspektrums, seinerzeit ein Weg in die richtige Richtung (wenn auch nicht unbedingt ein bedeutender), de facto ein Abbau von unnötigen Parallelstrukturen, der eine effizientere Unterstützung ermöglichen sollte. Wogegen sich der heutige Wiederstand richtet, sind drei Dinge, die damals so nicht abzusehen waren:
- geringe Höhe der Hilfe: Die wurde schon zur ersten Festlegung als arg niedrig kritisiert - und seitdem nicht nur nicht korrigiert. Würde man die 345 € von 2004 nur für Inflation korrigieren, wäre man jetzt schon bei 402 € (412 €, wenn man von der Ausarbeitung der HartzIV-Reformen anno 2002 rechnet). Real gibt es, nach der feierlichen "Erhöhung" durch die Bundesregierung 374 € - sag mal nem IG-Metaller, er solle mit 6% weniger auskommen. Dazu kommt: Eingeführt wurde das als Regelersatz für den alltäglichen Bedarf. Größere Anschaffungen (z.B. Haushaltsgeräte,...) sollten über Einzelanträge laufen. Aber bewilligt werden die scheinbar so gut wie gar nicht mehr.
- Hohe Überwachung und hoher Bürokratieaufwand: Empfänger müssen enorme Teile ihrer Privatsphäre preisgeben und eine Vielzahl von Nachweisen bringen (für juristisch ungebildete Personen oftmals schwierig), um überhaupt an ihr Recht zu kommen - wenn sie denn überhaupt wissen, was ihr Recht ist. Das Amt braucht jedenfalls ausgebildete Fachkräfte, um den Überblick zu behalten. Empfänger haben ... den SGB-Text in der örtlichen Bibliothek als Hilfestellung.? Eingeführt wurden diese Praxis aber mehrheitlich nicht unter rot-grün mit Duldung der Linken, sondern mit dem ersten großen Änderungspaket unter Merkel...
- massiver Druck: Zwangsausübung war zwar (thx@BILD) schon bei der Einführung ein Ziel, aber auch hier hat Merkel mit einem einfachen Manöver nachgeholfen: Ursprünglich bezogen sich Kürzungen nur auf den Regelsatz. Heutzutage beziehen sie sich auf die gesamte Hilfe einschließlich Miete - was also schon bei "leichten" Sanktionen bedeutet, dass zum Leben nichts mehr übrig bleibt, denn der Vermieter lässt sich nicht auf 70% runterhandeln. Damit einhergeht dann auch eine zunehmende Zahl an Klagen gegen ungerechtfertige Amtsmaßnahmen - und ein HartzIVer, der ja schon laut Gesetz kaum Reserven haben darf, kann es sich finanziell gar nicht erlauben, es auszusitzen, bis er sein Recht bekommt. Der muss gehorchen.

Fazit: Konzept hatte Potential und war für Linke akzeptabel, Ist-Zustand ist ******* - wegen der Entwicklung seitdem. Rein zufällig gab es in dieser Zwischenzeit auch das Ende von Schröder, den Exodus aus der SPD zur WASG und schließlich die Gründung der Linken. Und das ist keine zufällige Korrelation.



> Ausserdem haben die "pazifistischen" Grünen damals dem Afghanistan-Krieg zugestimmt. Wie du siehst ist also nicht alles Gold was glänzt.



Die Pazifisten haben in den Grünen schon recht lange nichts mehr zu sagen. Die sind primär "grün", wenn es gut läuft, haben Immigrations-freundliche Gruppierungen und Frauenrechtler noch Einflussmöglichkeiten, aber die alten Abrüstungskader aus Gründungszeiten dürften schon lange zu PDS/Linken gewechselt haben, denn dieser Zweig ist ebensowenig in die Parteiaktivität des "Bündnisses" eingeflossen, wie die Sozialistisch-/Kommunistischen Strömungen (mitlerweile fischen die Grünen ja schon in Ex-FDP-Wählerkreisen und Ötzdemir kann sich über Lobbydesinteresse auch nicht beklagen ). Es gibt halt mehr linke Ansätze, als in ein schlüssiges Parteiprogramm passen würden. (Siehe "die Linke". Die sind z.B. umgekehrt mindestens genauso stark für Umweltschutzt, wie die Grünen - behauptet zumindest ihr Wahlprogramm. Aber haben sie davon jemals was in der Praxis rübergebracht, und sei es nur als Opposition? Da liegen die eher auf FDP-Niveau...)



> Aber darüber, dass man den Lobbyismus abschaffen muss gibt es keine zwei Meinungen. Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass die Wirtschaft sich politische Macht nach Belieben erkaufen kann.


 
Leider gibt es darüber doch eine zweite Meinung. Und die wird von einflussreichen Leuten durchgesetzt


----------



## WaterShot (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kommt doch mal wieder zum Thema zurück anstatt irgendwelche Maßnahmen der Moderation zu diskutieren.


 
^^
Ausserdem gibt das Diskussionsthema hier noch so viel interessanten Stoff für (friedliche und sachliche) Diskussionen her. 
Thema ist nach wie vor die Linkspartei unter neuer Führung. Auswirkungen, Aussenwirkung und Zukunft der Partei. Aber auch die Nebendiskussionen über die Politik im Land allgemein fand ich sehr interessant, auch weil hier ebenfalls viele verschiedene Ansichten zu lesen waren. Lasst uns doch da anknüpfen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider gibt es darüber doch eine zweite  Meinung. Und die wird von einflussreichen Leuten durchgesetzt



Das ist leider wahr. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt was für Auswirkungen die Lobbyisten auf das heutige Weltgeschehen haben.


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Nun, was sagt denn die Linke zu Bestechungsgeldern, deren Verbot (Kriminalisierung der Bestechung von Politikern) und der Lobbyarbeit?

Wo fordert sie Glasnost und Perestroika?


----------



## hBGl (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Research schrieb:


> Da will wohl jemand gebannt werden?
> 
> Objektivität fehl am Platz?



Wie meinen? Wird man jetzt für alles gebannt oder wie? Leute Leute ...



Research schrieb:


> Als nächstes erzählst du uns Juden währen Geldgierig. Ich bin es auch. Ich bin aber sicher keine in meinem Stammbaum zu haben.



Juden sind geldgierig? Kannst du das beweisen? 
Wie kommst du nur auf solche Gedanken? Ganz schön Autobahn.




Research schrieb:


> ******Selbsteinsicht ist der Erste Schritt zur Besserung: *** Arbeitsloser Zündet Autos in Berlin an Neid - Google-Suche



Was willst du damit sagen? Schau dir mal die Bilder der Demonstrationen an: Chaos bei Demo: Nazi-Gegner wüten im Hamburger Stadtteil Wandsbek - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE
Katastrophengebiete. Alles Einzelfälle ... google bitte "Linksextremismus Brandsätze" nur so als Anhaltspunkt.



Research schrieb:


> Und was man zu weil von Doktorarbeiten zu halten hat wissen wir spätestens seit gewissen Plagiatoren.
> 
> Was er von Demokratie hält? Nun, sie ermöglichte ihm eine Schulische Bildung, Wahlen, Freie Meinungsäußerung... über den Rest kann ich nur spekulieren. Momentan ist er dabei den Kindergarten zur Ordnung zu Rufen.
> 
> Und niemand hat gesagt das die Antifa oder deren Mitglieder Trittbrettfahrer keinen Mist bauen? Es ging darum Verallgemeinerungen zu "bekämpfen".


(Hervorhebung durch mich)

Wer redet denn hier von Demokratie? Ich rede von Meinungsfreiheit. Als ob es hier darum geht Verallgemeinerungen zu bekämpfen, dass ich nicht lache. Hier geht es darum ungeliebte Meinungen und eigene Einschätzungen durch Verwarnungen zu unterbinden. Wenn mir die Meinung eines Users nicht gefällt diskutiere ich oder lass mir ein dickeres Fell wachsen.



Research schrieb:


> Hmm, da kennt sich jemand nicht mit der Materie aus. Schon mal mit denen geredet? Oder Rechten? Ich ja. Da gibt es vernünftige die Probleme sehen die nicht angegangen werden. Wobei die Wahl ihrer Lager schon merkwürdig ist, zumal nicht allen mit  allem Einverstanden sind. Oh, schon wieder so etwas Überraschendes. Es  fehlt politisch meist eine Alternative. Die Alten Parteien ähneln  einander zu viel. Manche sind sogar Freunde. Und? Das Problem sind die "Zündler" in allen Lagern. Und die die daraus ihren Profit ziehen. Sei es PR oder Wählerstimmen.
> 
> Und zu Presse: Fakten Fakten faken... - YouTube
> Fakten Fakten faken... (Folge 2) - YouTube
> ...



Ich kenne keine Linksextremisten persönlich. Meinst du ich soll auf die Demo gehen und mit denen Diskutieren? Ich hab keine Lust als Nazi beschmipft zu werden und die Flasche über den Kopf zu bekommen.
Für linksextremisten ist die Alternative Kommunismus oder irgendeine sozialistischere Form des Sozialismus, den wir heute haben. Ach ja eine Alternative ist auch häufig Gewalt. Da ist meistens Hopfen und Malz verloren. Ich diskutiere dennoch gerne, aber nicht mit Leuten, die stattdessen lieber Warnungen rausschicken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



hBGl schrieb:


> Bitte alle Aussagen sofort belegen, ach was ... beweisen oder dich selbst verwarnen.
> 
> Beweise für die Ausagen, dass:
> 
> - ein bekloppter Neidhammel die Autos angezündet hat



Serientäter: Berliner Auto-Brandstifter zu Haftstrafe verurteilt | Gesellschaft | ZEIT ONLINE
Tatmotiv (Zitat):
"Reiche Leute, die mehr Geld haben, sollten sich auch mal ärgern."
Politischer Inhalt: 0%
Neid: 100%



> - Neid keine typische linke Eigenschaft ist



"links", so wie es hier gebraucht wird, ist eine politische Bezeichnung und somit im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch über eine ganze Reihe politischer Ziele, Ansichten und Aktionen definiert. "Neid" ist weder ein politisches Ziel noch Ansicht noch eine Aktion, geschweige denn eine abschließende Definition eine (nicht-politischen) Gesinnung. 



> - Gewalt von Ausländern eher als links angesehen wird



Die entsprechenden Einstufungen der Polizei Berlin findet sich im von mir oben angegebenen Link. Es wird erwartet, dass Posts gelesen werden, ehe man sie angreift.



> - es antisemitische Aktionen bei den Linken insbesondere der Antifa nicht gibt und dass es dort keine Antisemitische Haltung gibt



Die Falsifizierung einer Negativaussage ist nicht möglich, deine Forderung danach somit lächerlich. Desweiteren ist mir schleierhaft, wieso ich eine Aussage belegen sollte, die ich nie gemacht habe. Meine Aussage war, dass man Antisemitismus, als Sonderform des Rasssismus, üblicherweise als typisch rechts bezeichnet, wofür eine breite Bandbreite rechtsradikaler Aktionen gegen Juden und jüdische Einrichtungen auch mehr als genug Anlass geben.
Du kannst diese geläufige Einstufung gerne Anfechten, in dem du auf eine größere Menge judenfeindlicher Aktionen (wenn dir andere, rassistische Taten bekannt sind, würde mich das auch interessieren) von eindeutig linken thematisierst (umfangsbedingt ggf. in einem eigenen Thread). Mir wäre da jedenfalls nichts bekannt (im Gegensatz zu sehr vielen Linken Bewegungen, die sich ausdrücklich über ihre Abneigung gegenüber jeder Form von Rassismus definieren).
(Es sei an dieser Stelle an den Unterschied zwischen Antisemitismus, Antiisraelismus und Antizionimus hingewiesen. Letztere beide sind im linken Spektrum sehr wohl keine Seltenheit, haben aber eine vollkommen andere Wurzel und entsprechend abweichende Ziele)



> - nationalistisch gleich rechts ist



Wiederum: Warum sollte ich ein Gleichniss belegen, dass ich nicht aufgestellt habe?
In der gängigen Praxis der eindimensionalen politischen Einteilung wird Nationalismus jedenfalls typischerweise im rechten Spektrum verankert, da sich nationalistische Bewegungen typischerweise im Gegensatz zum linken Spektrum sehen und dieses umgekehrt dem Internationalismus anhängt.



> Außerdem bin ich zu blöd Suchmaschinen zu bedienen.



Da kann dir keiner helfen, aber die erste Seite typischer Suchanfragen auf Google oder entsprechende Wikipediaartikel zu einem Stichwort auf Wikipedia kann als zumutbar angesehen werden.



> Wie hältst du es eigentlich mit der Meinungsfreiheit ruyven_macaran?



So, wie dies im Rahmen eines zivilisierten Umganges üblich ist und z.B. auch den Forenregeln zugrunde liegt:
- Meinungsfreiheit ist toll
- Fakten sind noch besser als Meinung
- Meinungsäußerungen sollten von Faktenwiedergabe klar zu unterscheiden sein
- Die Freiheit der Meinungsäußerung endet da, wo die Rechte anderer beeinträchtigt werden.
(als aktuelles Beispiel könnte man Gleichsetzungen mit SA und Stasi nehmen, wenn dies nicht durch 2. abgedeckt ist. Was es quasi nie ist)


Der Mod in mir möchte noch anmerken:
Das Recht, eine Online-Diskussions-Plattform zur Äußerung einer Meinung zu nutzen, endet da, wo diese Meinungsäußerung dem eigentlichen Diskussionszweck zuwiederläuft. (aktuelles Beispiel: Posts darüber, ob Nazi-Vergleiche nicht doch ganz toll sind in einem Thread, der eigentlich die Linke thematisiert, in einem Forum, dass beleidigende Unterstellungen -wie unbegründete Nazi-Vergleiche- ohnehin verbietet)


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



hBGl schrieb:


> []


 


Wer redet davon das ich Extreme/Extremisten/Straftäter persönlich kenne?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es wüten beide Lager. Eines mordet sogar, vergessen?

Allgemein scheinst du die Beiträge Anderer (Meinungen) nicht des Lesens und Verstehens als würdig zu betrachten.


----------



## hBGl (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Research schrieb:


> Wer redet davon das ich Extreme/Extremisten/Straftäter persönlich kenne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Ach mit "reden" meinst du in Foren schreiben. Ja sicherlich. Wie gesagt: Viele Linke meinen es gut, Linksextremisten meinen es nicht gut.


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Ah verstehe: Du denkst es gibt nur blutrünstige, berserkergleiche Linke/Antifa.

Nicht alle sind so. Diese, wie du sie zu kennen glaubst, sind meist als Schwarzer Blog bekannt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reden: Mund zu Mund Kommunikation über kurze Distanzen (10cm-1m).


----------



## WaterShot (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Ich dachte man wollte hier im Thread nicht mehr über die umstrittene Aktion von ruyven reden? Warum fängt er jetzt von sich aus wieder an sich zu rechtfertigen? 
Und ganz ehrlich, egal was du im Nachhinein schreibst: Die Aktion von dir war überflüssig wie ein Kropf und nicht mit Forenregeln begründbar. Er hat alle seine Aussagen sofort mit Links belegt, worauf du allerdings gar nicht erst eingegangen bist. Daher finde ich die Aktion nach wie vor diskussionswürdig. Egal was du danach noch schreibst.

Aber können wir jetzt bitte endlich mal wieder zum Kernthema zurückkommen? Sonst wäre es besser ihr macht einen neuen Thread für etwaige andere Diskussionen auf. Danke. 

*@ Research:* 
Nicht nur ein Lager hat gemordet.  Solltest du auch nicht vergessen. Weisst du wieviele Opfer es durch Kommunismus und Linksextremismus gab? 
Hier mal ein interessanter Wikipedia-Bericht zu dem Thema: Das Schwarzbuch des Kommunismus
Auch unter kommunistischer Flagge gab es einen "Holocaust" - nämlich an den Korsaren 1920. Auch diverse Vertreibungen und Deportationen an Kulaken, Ukrainern, Polen, Moldawiern usw.
Nur redet davon heute niemand mehr im Gegensatz zum Holocaust der Nazis. 
Also hört bitte auf Linksextremisten zu verharmlosen. Das ist ein Irrglaube der heute - auch bedingt durch die Medien - leider weit verbreitet ist.


----------



## hBGl (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Serientäter: Berliner Auto-Brandstifter zu Haftstrafe verurteilt | Gesellschaft | ZEIT ONLINE
> Tatmotiv (Zitat):
> "Reiche Leute, die mehr Geld haben, sollten sich auch mal ärgern."
> Politischer Inhalt: 0%
> ...


 
Für mich ist Neid eine typisch linke Eigenschaft. Kommunismus ist doch die Hoffnung vieler Linken, dass die Reichen zu Gunsten der Armen enteignet werden. Auch Reichensteuer genannt. Gregor Gysi - Linke sucht für Reichensteuer Unterstützung bei SPD und Grünen - Politik - sueddeutsche.de
Für mich ist das ganz klar Sozialneid.

Die von dir in dem Bericht geschilderten Fälle im anderen Thread sind nicht repräsentativ und nicht vollständig. Ich finde auch keine ausführlichen Polizeiberichte oder sontige Presseberichte.-
Von diesen paar Fällen ohne ausführliche Informationen schließt du darauf:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gewalt, die von Ausländern und Muslimen ausgeht, scheint sehr schnell als "links" eingestuft zu werden



Antisemitismus ist heutzutage ein viel verwendeter Begriff. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er in Verbindung mit Israel aufkam. Hier fand ich auch keine weitere Quelle für den beschrieben Fall im anderen Thread.
Günter Grass ist ja auch mittlerweile Antisemit weil er sich gegen Israel ausspricht. Da wird nicht mehr so genau unterschieden.

Ich bin extra kleinlich bei dir  nimm das mal nicht ganz soo ernst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gewalt, die von Ausländern und Muslimen ausgeht, scheint sehr schnell  als "links" eingestuft zu werden - selbst wenn es sich um antisemitische  Aktionen oder um nationalistisch eingestellte Täter handelt, es sich  also um "rechte" Taten handelt.


Du hast antisemitische Aktionen und nationalistische Täter den Rechten zugeordnet und von den Linken zurückgewiesen. Das steht fest. Apropos nationalistisch und antisemitisch ... du meinst doch nicht vielleicht die Grauen Wölfe? 

Ich finde die Antifa bedient sich schon Methoden der der SA. Und mit der Aussage verletze ich die Rechte von niemandem. Wenn doch, bitte ich um eine Liste.


> Die *Sturmabteilung* (*SA*) war die paramilitärische Kampforganisation der NSDAP während der Weimarer Republik und spielte als _Ordnertruppe_ eine entscheidende Rolle beim Aufstieg der Nationalsozialisten,  indem sie deren Versammlungen vor Gruppen politischer Gegner mit Gewalt  abschirmte, bzw. deren Veranstaltungen massiv behinderte.


Sturmabteilung

Heutzutage werden ungeliebte politische Gegner als Nazi deklariert und deren Veranstaltungen massiv blockiert. Gängige Praxis, es gab jetzt genug Beispiele, auch Beispiele der Gewalt.


----------



## hBGl (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Research schrieb:


> Ah verstehe: Du denkst es gibt nur blutrünstige, berserkergleiche Linke/Antifa.
> 
> Nicht alle sind so. Diese, wie du sie zu kennen glaubst, sind meist als Schwarzer Blog bekannt.
> 
> ...


 
Du wie oft denn noch. Linke sind oftmals Leute die es gut meinen, aber die den Schwachsinn glauben, der von den Medien und den Systemparteien geplappert wird. Mit denen diskutiere ich gerne über Wirtschaft, Staat und Gesellschaft.
Von Antifas und Linksextremen habe ich genug gesehen, sodass ich diese als gewaltbereite Spinner abtuen kann. Ich hab mit Rechtsextremen und Linksextremen nichts zu tun, für mich sind das Leute vom gleichen Schlag.

Ach sry für den Doppelpost.-


----------



## Icejester (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Research schrieb:


> Hmm, da kennt sich jemand nicht mit der Materie aus. Schon mal mit denen geredet? Oder Rechten? Ich ja.


 
Ich habe es versucht. Während die Rechten tatsächlich mit einem reden (jetzt mal ungeachtet dessen, wie verquast manche ihrer Ansichten sein mögen), sind mir von wirklich ganz weit links angesiedelten Personen immer nur Beleidigungen oder Nichtbeachtung entgegen geschlagen. Es tut mir leid, aber wer nicht mit mir reden mag, weil ich "aussehe wie ein Juristenarsch" oder eben saubere Hemden mit Kragen trage und keine langen Haare habe, dessen Meinung kann ich weder sonderlich ernst nehmen, noch kann ich in ihm eine besondere Toleranz erkennen.


----------



## WaterShot (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Icejester schrieb:


> weil ich "aussehe wie ein Juristenarsch"




Das haben die wirklich gesagt? *lol*


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



hBGl schrieb:


> Für mich ist Neid eine typisch linke Eigenschaft.


 
Neid hat doch mit der politischen Überzeugung oder Einordnung nichts zu tun.
Ebenso wenig Hass oder Gleichgültigkeit.


----------



## Icejester (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "links", so wie es hier gebraucht wird, ist eine politische Bezeichnung und somit im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch über eine ganze Reihe politischer Ziele, Ansichten und Aktionen definiert. "Neid" ist weder ein politisches Ziel noch Ansicht noch eine Aktion, geschweige denn eine abschließende Definition eine (nicht-politischen) Gesinnung.



Es gibt zwei Arten von Neid, positiven und negativen. Leute, die positiv neidisch sind, sehen Besitztümer und Erfolge bei anderen Menschen und fragen sich, wie sie auch zum dicken Auto, dem großen Haus, der geilen Frau kommen können. Danach richten sie ihre Energien auf ihre Ziele, schaffen Werte und arbeiten damit für die Gemeinschaft. Wer negativ neidisch ist, sieht dieselben Dinge bei anderen Leuten, und richtet seine Energien darauf, wie er dem Erfolgreichen das Auto verbieten, das Haus enteignen und die Frau ausspannen kann. Damit zerstört er Werte und arbeitet letztlich gegen alle. Und genau an der Suppe sind Linke und Grüne krank. Daher ist zumindest die im Autobrandstifterfall vorliegende Form des Neids definitiv eine Äußerung linkester Gesinnung.



> Der Mod in mir möchte noch anmerken:
> Das Recht, eine Online-Diskussions-Plattform zur Äußerung einer Meinung zu nutzen, endet da, wo diese Meinungsäußerung dem eigentlichen Diskussionszweck zuwiederläuft. (aktuelles Beispiel: Posts darüber, ob Nazi-Vergleiche nicht doch ganz toll sind in einem Thread, der eigentlich die Linke thematisiert, in einem Forum, dass beleidigende Unterstellungen -wie unbegründete Nazi-Vergleiche- ohnehin verbietet)


Der normale User in mir möchte anmerken, daß der Mod in Dir seit einer mir gegenüber ausgesprochenen Verwarnung aus fadenscheinigsten Gründen vor einigen Jahren offensichtlich immer noch nicht begriffen hat, daß eine unbestimmte Menge von Leuten (die Linken, die Katholiken, die Amerikaner etc.) nicht beleidigungsfähig ist. Um jemanden zu beleidigen, mußt Du ihn persönlich ansprechen oder den Kontext so gestalten, daß offensichtlich ist, welche konkrete(n) Personen gemeint sind.

Und weil Du so ein großer Fan von Belegen bist, hier einmal extra für Dich: Beleidigung



Research schrieb:


> Nicht alle sind so. Diese, wie du sie zu kennen glaubst, sind meist als Schwarzer Blog bekannt.


 
Ah. Ist das der moderne Nachfolger des Schwarzen Kanals? 



hBGl schrieb:


> Günter Grass ist ja auch mittlerweile Antisemit weil er sich gegen Israel ausspricht. Da wird nicht mehr so genau unterschieden.



Günter Grass war ja auch in der SS! Ob man da von "mittlerweile" sprechen kann...


----------



## hBGl (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Günter Grass war ja auch in der SS! Ob man da von "mittlerweile" sprechen kann...


 
Na super. Erzähl mal wie viele Juden Günter Grass umgebracht hat, wie alt er damals war und wie er damals zur SS gekommen ist.

Damals war Krieg! England und Frankreich haben Deutschland den Krieg erklärt und die Amerikaner plus SU waren auch schon auf dem Weg. Deutschland war eingekesselt von feindlichen Staaten. Das war die Situation.
Wie sollst du als 17-Jähriger über die Nazi Machenschaften bescheid wissen. Heutige 17-Jährige saufen sich am Wochenende die Hucke voll.



Threshold schrieb:


> Neid hat doch mit der politischen Überzeugung oder Einordnung nichts zu tun.
> Ebenso wenig Hass oder Gleichgültigkeit.



Übermäßige Besteuerung von reichen Leuten sehe ich ganz klar als eine  Form des Neides. Mit einem prozentualen Steuersatz zahlen Leute, die  mehr verdienen schon automatisch höhere Abgaben. Durch die progressive Steuer  müssen die Reichen übermäßig viel bezahlen. Das ist staatliche  Enteignung, typisch links.


----------



## Icejester (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



hBGl schrieb:


> Na super. Erzähl mal wie viele Juden Günter Grass umgebracht hat, wie alt er damals war und wie er damals zur SS gekommen ist.
> 
> Damals war Krieg! England und Frankreich haben Deutschland den Krieg erklärt und die Amerikaner plus SU waren auch schon auf dem Weg. Deutschland war eingekesselt von feindlichen Staaten. Das war die Situation.
> Wie sollst du als 17-Jähriger über die Nazi Machenschaften bescheid wissen. Heutige 17-Jährige saufen sich am Wochenende die Hucke voll.



Das war ein Witz? Sorry, wenn's nicht witzig war. Ich fand's aber lustig...



> Übermäßige Besteuerung von reichen Leuten sehe ich ganz klar als eine  Form des Neides. Mit einem prozentualen Steuersatz zahlen Leute, die  mehr verdienen schon automatisch höhere Abgaben. Durch die progressive Steuer  müssen die Reichen übermäßig viel bezahlen. Das ist staatliche  Enteignung, typisch links.


 
Prinzipiell gebe ich Dir da recht, aber man muß auch sehen, daß reiche Personen naturgemäß mehr leisten können als weniger begüterte. Die Grenze zur Enteignung würde ich erst bei einer Abgabenlast von über 50% sehen. Schockierend ist heute allerdings, wie groß der Prozentsatz der Personen mittlerweile ist, die tatsächlich den Spitzensteuersatz zahlen müssen. Das fängt ja schon bei 52.000,- Euro Jahreseinkommen an. Und das verdienen wirklich sehr viele Menschen. Und den sogenannten "Reichensteuersatz" zahlt man ab 250.000 Euro pro Jahr. Mein Gott! Seit wann ist denn jemand, der nicht einmal Einkommensmillionär ist, reich?!?


----------



## hBGl (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das war ein Witz? Sorry, wenn's nicht witzig war. Ich fand's aber lustig...



Sorry, ein Ironie Smiley hätte Wunder gewirkt 



Icejester schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gebe ich Dir da recht, aber man muß auch sehen, daß reiche Personen naturgemäß mehr leisten können als weniger begüterte. Die Grenze zur Enteignung würde ich erst bei einer Abgabenlast von über 50% sehen. Schockierend ist heute allerdings, wie groß der Prozentsatz der Personen mittlerweile ist, die tatsächlich den Spitzensteuersatz zahlen müssen. Das fängt ja schon bei 52.000,- Euro Jahreseinkommen an. Und das verdienen wirklich sehr viele Menschen. Und den sogenannten "Reichensteuersatz" zahlt man ab 250.000 Euro pro Jahr. Mein Gott! Seit wann ist denn jemand, der nicht einmal Einkommensmillionär ist, reich?!?



In einer freien Wirtschaft sind die Leute reich, die anderen Bedürfnisse erfüllt haben und damit der Gesellschaft etwas Gutes tun. Reiche Leute haben auch ihr Recht auf Eigentum.
In unserem Kapinismus wird man durch Bankbetrügereien, Subventionabschöpfung und Lobbyismus reich. Vielleicht sollte man erst einmal da ansetzen.

Gerecht und fair wäre es wenn alle den gleichen Betrag bezahlen würden, aber das würde nicht mal ich verlangen (vielleicht doch?). Reiche Leute geben ihr Geld ja auch wieder aus und tun damit der Gesellschaft automatisch etwas Gutes.


----------



## WaterShot (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Naja, also ich finde auch dass Neid, Hass oder Gleichgültigkeit prinzipiell nichts mit der politischen Gesinnung zu tun haben. Da muss ich Threshold schon Recht geben. 
Aber es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen. Wenn ein Rechtsextremer jemand Anderen hasst nur weil er eine andere Hautfarbe hat ist dies durchaus politisch begründbar. Allerdings muss man fairerweise auch sagen, dass die heutige Neue Rechte nichts mehr mit Rassismus zu tun hat sondern lediglich auf "Völker- und Kulturerhaltung" pocht (nicht nur das/die eigene wohlgemerkt). Wobei auch das einige besonders Kleinliche als eine Art Rassismus auslegen würden schätze ich. Auf jeden Fall ohne Hass gegen andere Völker in ihren Ländern. 
Oder halt die andere Ausnahme die Icejester genannt hat mit "positivem" und "negativem" Neid. Die Erklärung fand ich übrigens sehr einleuchtend und gut erklärt. Das hatte ich so in der Form noch nie durchdacht.

Nichts desto trotz sollten alle - egal ob rechts oder links - ein gemeinsames Ziel haben: Mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit. Denn wer am Boden liegt kann sich oftmal nicht selbst helfen. Die Frage ist immer nur wie weit darf/muss eine solche soziale Hilfe oder Absicherung gehen? Jeder von uns trägt seinen Teil zu einer Gesamtgesellschaft bei und hat dementsprechend Rechte und Pflichten, klar. 
Und für die Politik ist es immer ein Drahtseilakt soziale Gerechtigkeit umzusetzen. Denn wenn man einem hilft wird einem anderen dafür etwas genommen. Das ist denke ich auch logisch. Daher bin ich persönlich auch durchaus dafür den Reichen anteilig etwas mehr zu nehmen da es Ihnen ja nicht weh tut wenn sie etwas weniger haben. Reich bleiben sie ja trotzdem. 
Wenn ich aber solche Vorschläge höre wie "85% Spitzensteuersatz für Reiche" frage ich mich wirklich ob das Ernst gemeint sein soll. Wo wäre dann bitte der Anreiz für bisher fleissige Menschen sich weiterhin anzustrengen? Und wer sollte dann - wenn es irgendwann keine Reichen mehr gibt - die Armen mitversorgen? 

Fragen über Fragen und definitiv ein interessantes Diskussionsfeld. 
Leider bewirkt Politik seit jeher ja eher Hass und Spaltung statt Verständigung und faire Diskussionen. Natürlich wäre es einem Rechten lieber es wäre eine rein rechte Politik an der Macht und im Gegensatz einem Linken es herrscht rein linke Politik. Aber ohne Komprmisse wird es am Ende immer nur Zwietracht und Krieg geben. Daher habe ich in gewissem Maße vor allen Spitzenpolitikern Respekt die es schaffen beide Lager einigermaßen zufriedenzustellen. Immer allen recht machen kann man es ja ohnehin nicht, das ist unmöglich.


----------



## hBGl (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

Ohne jetzt genauer auf deinen Post einzugehen (zu spät, morgen vielleicht): Was hat denn mit der politischen Gesinnung zu tun? Was ist eine politische Gesinnung?


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Oha! Katja Kipping neue Linken-Chefin - Linkspartei endgültig im extemistischen Sektor angekommen?*

So meine Herren. Da meine Warnung den Thread nicht mehr für eine Mod-Diskussion zu verwenden mehrfach und von der überwiegenden Zahl der Diskussionsteilnehmer ignoriert wurde, ziehe ich hier die Konsequenzen und schließe den Thread. Es erscheinen ohnehin so, dass hier die typischen linken und rechten Grabenkriege ausgetragen werden, die mit dem Thema nicht einmal mittelbar etwas zu tun haben. Die fehlende Objektivität einiger User trägt seinen Teil dazu bei.

Ich möchte schlussendlich festhalten, dass sämtlich Ermahnungen und Verwarnungen bezüglich dieses Threads vollständig, nachvollziehbar und an anhand der Forenregeln begründet sind. Die Versuche etwas Gegenteiliges hier im Thread als Thema einzuführen - teilweise mit unterschwelligen Unterstellungen und persönlichen Angriffen - wird gegebenenfalls noch Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen. Wir beraten diesbezüglich intern.

Wer mit mir oder einem anderen Kollegen darüber reden will, hat sich per PN melden.

-CLOSED-


----------

